# ****Winter 2010 Vitamins/Supplements Challenge****



## Esq.2B (Jan 1, 2010)

*****Winter 2010 Vitamins/Supplements challenge***** 


It's now 2010 and I know many of the ladies from the 2009 End of the Year Vitamin/Supplements Challenge requested that we continue for the New Year.

I figure we can break the challenge up into parts so that anyone who doesn't make the cut off date for joining, can join the next one.

The dates for this challenge will be *January 1, 2010 through April 1, 2010*. That's really the Spring I guess but we'll revisit at that point to see how long the next one should be. *The cut off date to join this challenge will be February 1st.*

(Taken from Tiffers old Vitamin challenge thread )

If you're taking vitamins and are slacking off, this challenge is for you! If you've never taken vitamins, now's the perfect time! 

**The Rules** 
-Take your vitamins daily
-When you take your vitamins, check in here to tell us. That way the thread can be bumped to remind other challengers to take their vitamins.
-List which vitamins you're taking, and at what dosage/
-There are no off days! Vitamins must be taken faithfully every day. NO excuses!

Who's with me? 


*Challengers*

*Esq. 2B*
*LoveLiLi*
*ladysaraii*
*PrincessLinzz*
*Charmtreese*
*Babydollhair*
*mystery29*
*stellagirl76*
*MonaRae*
*gymfreak336*
*Demi 1974*
*SouthernStunner*
*jjones27*
*LovingLengths*
*Bnster*
*Crvlnghair*
*song_of_serenity*
*taj*
*lolasmane*
*caligirl2385*
*LiberianGirl*
*Demi 1974*
*HijabiFlyGirl*
*Forever In Bloom*
*Day Dreamer*
*laurend*
*nymane*
*Ms B haven06*
*buddhas mom*
*Misfit Mimi*
*BellaLunie*
*Kimbosheart*
*Shasha8685*
*Oasis*
*Dare~to~Dream*
*Mz.Shug*
*Browneyez22*
*creolesugarface*
*NJoy*
*Bigghair*
*LuLu*
*Belle Du Jour*
*carlana25*
*SailorWifey*
*Celestial*
*rosa praeclara*
*jazii*
*Highly Favored8*
*Dieasha*
*prettygirl73*
*emoniegirl03*
*ycj1*
*Kimdionneca*
*dionne81l*
*Sade'*
*s1b000*
*Mari J*
*andromeda*
*alopeciagirl*
*momesque*
*Diva_Esq*
*LIKI51*
*DaPPer
ljamie4
Sharifeh
crumbling images*
*BlkOnyx488*
*TeySmith
Glitter
SweetCaramel1*
*MissVy
JFK*
*sleepflower
tressNdistress
MzPrince
Lady Esquire
SunkistDiva*
*IWantBSL09
aymone*
*npryncess*
*deandreiablue*
*merilusmims
chocolat79
againstallodds*
*shopgalore*
*dreamer03
datladystunner*


----------



## LoveLiLi (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm in....


----------



## ladysaraii (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm in.  I'm restarting my vitamins today.

And on that note, off to take my vitamins.


----------



## LoveLiLi (Jan 1, 2010)

Here's what I'm taking. I'm taking fish oil instead of flax seed oil and I've added silica.

Cellfood mixed in my water bottle
Chlorella - at least 3 grams
Fish oil - 1 teaspoon
EPO - 2600 mg
Primal Defense - 1 or 2 caplets
Pure Skin - 2 tablets (Stopped as of 3-22-10 due to smell and size).
My Egg shake
Cellfood Silica - (Stopped as of 2-11-10 due to breakouts).


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 1, 2010)

Of course I'm in lol.  


Daily, I'll be taking some sort of combination of the following:

Multi
Vit C
Flaxseed Oil
ALA
NAC
Super B-Complex
Biotin
Iron
L-Lysine



Today, I took Vit C, Iron, NAC, ALA.


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Jan 1, 2010)

I would like to be down.

Biotin 5mg
MSM- 1000 mcg
GNC Hair and Nails
Horsetail- 440 mcg
Iron pills (prescribed)
Vitamin D (prescribed)


----------



## charmtreese (Jan 1, 2010)

Im in...I'll be taking Nioxin (1 a day)!!!


----------



## babydollhair (Jan 1, 2010)

Im in it. 

Today i took solaray hair nutrients, alfafa 2 capsules, 1 capsule of kelp, 5mg biotin, 3 mg b12, 1 nac 600mg, marine greens 1 serving, 1 perfect food raw serving... oh yeah i had amino fuel in my protein shake too.


----------



## mystery29 (Jan 1, 2010)

Im in. Im only taking phyto and just opened the bottle today to take them. This will be easy since its recommended to take phyto for four months


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 1, 2010)

Okay I'm in !!!   Yay !!!  (I'm also in every other challenge around here so seeing as I have to take my vits this should also be helpful to the cause....)

Anyway here's what I am taking.  I have tried to streamline it down a bit for 2010...

*AM*
*Multi:* Country Life (Liquid Multi or Maxi hair tablets until both used up)
*MSM:* 1/4 Teaspoon of Solgar MSM (1,500mg) in OJ cocktail (until used up)
_(& Veggie Juices with Spirulina when I can Manage it in the mornings)_

*PM*
*Fish Oils:* Country Life Omega 3 Mood Food (1,000 mg EPA/ 150 mg DHA)
*Vitamin D: *Carlson's Vitamin D drops (x 1 drop/ 2,000 IU daily with fish oils)
*Probiotic:*  Dr Ohirra's (every other night at bedtime until used up)

Thanks OP for starting this challenge.  

*Can you also confirm how often we have to check in?*

TIA


----------



## MonaRae (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm In!

Here what I'm currently taking:

OxyEarth Complete Minerals & MSM with Ester C
Renew Life Ultimate Fish Oils (840 mg)
B-Complex 50


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm in. 

My vitamin regime for 2010 is as follows

1tbsp of Lemon Flaxseed oil
5mg of biotin 1-2x daily
Natures Way Alive Multivitamin 2x daily
PP Calcium and vitamin D 3-4x daily
Source Naturals Magnesium with malic acid 2-4x daily
Twinlab B5 2x
PP ALA once a day

I am going to add in MSM since I have 3 unopened bottles sometime this spring


----------



## Demi27 (Jan 1, 2010)

I'd like to join. 

Here's what I'll be taking:

Chlorella: 3-4 grams 
Wheatgrass: 3-4 grams


I've already taken mine for the day.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jan 1, 2010)

I am in I will come back with  my vitamins.  Just saving my spot!


----------



## Kerryann (Jan 1, 2010)

Im in 

Carlsons fish oil 2 teaspoons daily
Msm 3000mg
Biotin 5000
Hairfinity
garlic pill 2 pills daily
Vitamin D with Calcium 1
Natures Bounty Womens Ultra


----------



## jjones27 (Jan 1, 2010)

Ok I'm in this too beacuse I HATE taking my pills!!! This challenge will force me too.

I have: 1 multivitiaman 3 times a day
           1 horsetail 3 times a day
           1 prenatal
           1 calcium


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks ladies!  Everyone has been added up until this point.


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 1, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> Okay I'm in !!! Yay !!!  (I'm also in every other challenge around here so seeing as I have to take my vits this should also be helpful to the cause....
> 
> Anyway here's what I am taking. I have tried to streamline it down a bit for 2010...
> 
> ...


 

We have to check in at least 1 time daily.


----------



## LovingLengths (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm up for another round...


----------



## Bnster (Jan 1, 2010)

This is my daily vitamin regiment.  Sign me up please and thank yous.  

1 - Women One A Day
1 - Shen Min (It says take 2 daily morning and b4 bed)
1 - Biotin 500 mcg
4- Orderless Garlic 500mg
2- Evening Primrose Oil
2-  Grape Seed 5000mg
2 - Cod Liver Oil contains Omega 3
1 - Calcium with Vitamin D3  650 mg (It says 2 daily w/meal - never happens)
2 - Vitamin C  500mg ea
1 - Vitamin D3 1000 IU
1 tsp Silica (5ml)


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 1, 2010)

I'll way until additional members join to update the list another time, that way I don't have to keep updating with individual names.  It's easier for me to add 10 or 20 names at a time.  I will def add you two above though.


Also, I just took additional supps, Biotin, L-Lysine, and a Multi.


----------



## crvlnghair (Jan 2, 2010)

is it too late to join in? if not im in and i have a taken a multi and biotin 5mg


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jan 2, 2010)

Totally in. Setting my alarm to take it also.


----------



## taj (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm in!! I have to place an order. 

I'll be taking.... 

Nioxin- 1 per day

Viviscal-2 per day

B-complex- 1 per day

Biotin- maybe 

Multi-vitamin- 4 per day 

H20- 64 ounces per day


----------



## lolascurls (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm in!
Currently take Spirulina (600mg) 4 tablets daily, MSM 750mg, Biotin 1-2000 mcg, garlic oil one tablet and a multivitamin and mineral tablet.


----------



## caligirl2385 (Jan 2, 2010)

i'm in again.  taking gnc women's multi and hair, skin, and nails


----------



## LiberianGirl (Jan 2, 2010)

Please add me Esq...going to GNC today to pick up vitamins. I'll edit my post with the list of vitamins later.

GNC Women's Ultra Mega 1 pill/day
GNC Women's Ultra nourish Hair 2 pills/day
GNC Flax Seed Oil 500 mg 2-4 pills/day
GNC Triple Strength Fish Oil 900mg 1 pill/day


----------



## Demi27 (Jan 2, 2010)

Going to take my Chlorella and Wheatgrass now.

I forgot to mention that I will also be taking a multivitamin.


----------



## Minty (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm in, will post from my "pharmacy" in a little while.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm in!


----------



## Day Dreamer (Jan 2, 2010)

I would like to join. So far I am taking:

Vitabase hair skin nails formula 3x a day

thinking of adding chlorella and spirulina

ETA: will be adding maca as soon as it arrives


----------



## laurend (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm in:
Flaxseed oil  3000mg
EPO 2000mg
Multi Vitamin 
Lutein 6mg
Biotin 3000mcg


----------



## nymane (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm in...I want to be consistent this year so I'm starting off slow

Liquid MultiVitamin
Omega-3 (2126 mg)
MSM (starting off with 2,000 mg daily, then bumping it to 4,000 mg)


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 2, 2010)

Add me I will take my vitamins when I get off and make it home.


----------



## buddhas_mom (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm in. I will be taking:

Biotin 1000 mcg
MSM 1000 mcg
GNC womens multi


----------



## Misfit Mimi (Jan 2, 2010)

Hello Ladies,

I'm new here so my pics will be up within another week or so.

Count me in for the Vitamins/Supplement Challenge...I'll be taking be-Beautiful Hair-Skin-Nails (GNC wellbeing line) 1 a day!!


----------



## laurend (Jan 2, 2010)

Misfit Mimi said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I'm new here so my pics will be up within another week or so.
> 
> Count me in for the Vitamins/Supplement Challenge...I'll be taking be-Beautiful Hair-Skin-Nails (GNC wellbeing line) 1 a day!!


 

Welcome to the board and this thread keeps you on schedule for taking your supplements.


----------



## BellaLunie (Jan 2, 2010)

You know I'm down again!

I'm taking:

Biotin(5,000mg 2x daily)

Msm powder( 4,000mg 2x daily)

Fenugreek (610mg 2x daily once it finishes wont be repurchasing

Vit C (1,000 2x daily)

Silica/Horsetail (35mg 2x daily of silica & 500mg 2x daily of Horsetail *same pill from Vitamin World*)

Spirulina(750mg 2x daily) (once it finishes wont be repurchasing)

Garlic (1,000mg 2x daily)

NAC(600 2x daily) wont be repurchasing


----------



## Kimbosheart (Jan 2, 2010)

This is just what I need, I'm in for the winter, I'll probably take Q2 off and then rejoin for Q3. But here goes my pharmacy:

Green Shake: 
- 2-3oz green goodness + 2-3 oz H2O
- 2 servings MSM powder
- 10-15 drops BioSil
- 1 TBS chlorella powder
- 1 TBS carlson's fish oil
- 1 egg
- 1 serving Super Greens Formula Powder

Pills:
- 20g biotin (about 4 pills)
- 4 B-complex with C pills

Most of these I'll actually purchase on the 8th when I get paid but for today I made the green shake minus the msm, greens formula powder, and silica. I took the B-complex pills, some silica pills, and some WGO capsules. I'll finish up what I already have too just so I'm not wasteful. I will definitely be checking in everyday or else I'll probably get lazy and I won't be accountable. Thanks for this challenge.


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey ladies, everyone is added up until this point.


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 2, 2010)

crvlnghair said:


> is it too late to join in? if not im in and i have a taken a multi and biotin 5mg


 
Nope, it's not too late.  February 1st is the cut off date.  Welcome to the challenge!


----------



## shasha8685 (Jan 2, 2010)

Count me in!

I will be taking Nioxin (1 per day)

I _might_ include a multi-vit but I need to figure out which one.

Oh...I have already taken my Nioxin for today....


----------



## Oasis (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm in. I'm about to go to GNC to pick up some now.


----------



## Minty (Jan 2, 2010)

This is great since I have some vitamins I need to use up

Kirkland Premium Performance

Vitamin D-3

Ashwagandha 1x

Fo-Ti

Collagen + C - I don't think I will ever finish this bottle. 

Curcumin

Krill Oil

Blood Pressure Response -until finished
Biotin - until finished
Ookisa (Hair Health/Follicle Antiaging) - until finished
Focus Smart - until finished
Olive Leaf - until finished


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (Jan 2, 2010)

*Add me to the list...I just ordered my vitamins so I will be starting a little late (I ran out of my *main* vitamins two months ago ).  I am also thinking about taking Hairtopia vitamins again...*


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 2, 2010)

I just took my vitamins...

- GNC Ultra Nourish-Hair (2 tabs)
- Biotin 1830mcg
- Fish, Flax Borage Oil (2 tabs)
- Womens One-A-Days


----------



## babydollhair (Jan 2, 2010)

biotin 5mg
nac 1800mg
solaray hair nutrients
kelp 660mg
marine sea greens
alfafa 860 mg


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Jan 2, 2010)

Checking in...Took everything including whey protein drinks.

Have a great day, ladies!


----------



## LoveLiLi (Jan 2, 2010)

Checking in for today and yesterday.


----------



## Mz.Shug (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm in! I'll be back to post my vits & supps.

Wheat Bran
Wheat germ
Wheat germ oil
Flax seed
Fish Oil
Copper
Iron
Silicon
Biotin
MSM Sulfur


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Jan 2, 2010)

Please add me!

I will be taking Rainbow Light Prenatal Vit and my Iron Supplement. 

I'm in the red with iron levels now and my hair has suffered. So this is exactly what I need. I might Edit this post to add something else too.


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 2, 2010)

Everyone has been added up until this point.


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 2, 2010)

Also, I added before and after pics to the last challenge thread.  Anyone else who was in the other challenge who hasn't yet added pics, please when you get a chance update the last thread w/ your pics!!!


----------



## varaneka (Jan 2, 2010)

awesome

without any accountability there'd be no way I'd stick to this lol

my list

Royal Jelly
MSM
Spirulina
Amino Acids
Vitamin B Complex
Flax Seed Oil
Garlic
Omega-3
Multivitamin
Super Fruit formula
Essential Greens blend
Soy protein shake
Coconut oil


----------



## NJoy (Jan 2, 2010)

Is it too late to join??

I'm taking Futurebiotics, sage, a daily multivitamin and the hair cocktail shake.


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 2, 2010)

Nope, it's not too late.


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 2, 2010)

So far today I took:

NAC, Vit C, Iron, and ALA.


----------



## Bigghair (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm in!  
I take: chewable multi, 1 magnesium, calcium, and zinc 2 times a day, 1 flaxseed oil, 2 fish oil, vitamin D, msm powder.  I have been slacking off on the msm but hopefully this challenge will help me get back into taking it.


----------



## LuLu (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm in:

Vitol Hair Skin and Nails 
Garlic 1000mg (I think) 2x
MSM 1000mg 2x
Vitamin C 1000mg 2x
Flaxseed 1200mg 1x

I'm going to work my way up to 5 mg of Biotin (3 mg in my HSN vitamin)
I'm also going to up the MSM


----------



## BellaLunie (Jan 2, 2010)

checking in for tonight


----------



## Bnster (Jan 2, 2010)

Took my Vitimans, day1 down.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm starting the New Year right with vits 

Today I took:
GNC Hair, skin and nails (2)
chewable multivitamin
fish oil


----------



## varaneka (Jan 2, 2010)

took my multivitamin & flax seed oil with vanilla almond milk before dinner

then after dinner, I took my MSM, Spirulina, Amino Acids, Vitamin B Complex, Garlic, Omega-3 with spearmint honey green tea.

this is weird, but I spread a little royal jelly and coconut oil on two Oreo cookies for dessert haha

to prevent stomach ache, I will only take these supplements with food and drink at least 40 oz of water daily.

I waited until I wasn't full anymore to make my soy protein shake and green & super fruit drinks. I just used water so that I wouldn't have to drink a lot of water again separately.


----------



## carlana25 (Jan 3, 2010)

please add me 



i am taking- multi vit
garlic
zinc 
biotin
msm
andrew lessman hair,skin ,nails
l-lysine- gonna start
probiotic
b-complex
protein complete
flax seed oil


----------



## caligirl2385 (Jan 3, 2010)

checking in


----------



## SailorWifey (Jan 3, 2010)

Can I join? 

I take Target Prenatals once a day and Nature's Journey Hair, Skin, & Nails 3 times a day w/ meals.

I took my Vitamins Today


----------



## crvlnghair (Jan 3, 2010)

im late but i took

multi
biotin
hair skin and nails
flaxseed oil


----------



## shasha8685 (Jan 3, 2010)

Checking in for today


----------



## BellaLunie (Jan 3, 2010)

Checking in for am set


----------



## buddhas_mom (Jan 3, 2010)

Checking in


----------



## Misfit Mimi (Jan 3, 2010)

Vitamin? Check!


----------



## SailorWifey (Jan 3, 2010)

I took my prenatal vitamin and my morning hair, skin, and nails


----------



## varaneka (Jan 3, 2010)

had a breakfast drink with flax seed oil and multivitamin (mine's liquid btw).

then I added some coconut oil to my oatmeal.

drank water with MSM & Vitamin B-Complex

will finish taking the rest of my list with other meals to prevent stomach upset

trying to do 3 meals + 2 snacks!


----------



## Bnster (Jan 3, 2010)

Just a question, are you ladies consitant on what time you take your vitimans?  I am not, I am going to take mine soon. If on a work week -try first thing in a morning or by first break the latest.  The weekend is when ever I remember. 

Does it make a difference do you think on the timing?


----------



## Celestial (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm taking Marlyn Formula 50 and biotin, wish me luck.


----------



## Minty (Jan 3, 2010)

checking in! And I juiced this morning: carrot, apple, pineapple, spinach, parsley, ginger


----------



## andromeda (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm in!

I'll be taking:



Trader Darwin's Super Crusade
Finest Natural Fish Oil

I'm considering taking:
Country Life Biotin (5000 mcg)
Finest Natural B Complex

I will also focus on a balanced diet that incorporates vitamins and nutrients from natural sources, along with a high water intake.  


I will start my day off with at least 24 oz of water when I take my vitamins in the morning.
I will have eggs at least 4 days a week
I will have fish at least 3 days a week


----------



## jazii (Jan 3, 2010)

is it to late to join? I have been taking my vitamins since the 28th of Dec? 
I feel like overdosing though, lol


----------



## Day Dreamer (Jan 3, 2010)

checking in for today


----------



## varaneka (Jan 3, 2010)

Bnster said:


> Just a question, are you ladies consitant on what time you take your vitimans?  I am not, I am going to take mine soon. If on a work week -try first thing in a morning or by first break the latest.  The weekend is when ever I remember.
> 
> Does it make a difference do you think on the timing?



I think it is fine to take them at different times (I do this)

IMHO as long as the stuff doesn't have a half-life then you don't need to be consistently taking them at the exact same time every day


----------



## crvlnghair (Jan 3, 2010)

vitamin check in for today


----------



## laurend (Jan 3, 2010)

I haven't taken any today, I forgot.  I'm glad we have this thread to remind us.


----------



## varaneka (Jan 3, 2010)

I just put royal jelly on some biscuits yummmm


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jan 3, 2010)

Yeah! Please add me. Enjoyed last year's challenge.


----------



## Kimbosheart (Jan 3, 2010)

checking in, took all my vits and I worked out!!


----------



## Oasis (Jan 3, 2010)

Check in. I'm taking GNC Ultra Nourish Hair.


----------



## BellaLunie (Jan 3, 2010)

Bnster said:


> Just a question, are you ladies consitant on what time you take your vitimans?  I am not, I am going to take mine soon. If on a work week -try first thing in a morning or by first break the latest.  The weekend is when ever I remember.
> 
> Does it make a difference do you think on the timing?



I'm not sure but I set my alarm to go off at &;45 am & pm so I remember. I've taken them as lat as 9pm or so after and it's been fine



creolesugarface said:


> I just put royal jelly on some biscuits yummmm



What does royal jelly do for you creolesugar?


----------



## Bigghair (Jan 3, 2010)

Checking in to say I took all of my vitamins today!


----------



## LiberianGirl (Jan 3, 2010)

I took all of my vitamins today. Are you ladies taking your vitamins in the morning before work or taking them along with you to work?


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Jan 3, 2010)

LiberianGirl said:


> I took all of my vitamins today. Are you ladies taking your vitamins in the morning before work or taking them along with you to work?



I take mine at night after work to prevent stomach aches.


AND I'M CH-CH-CHECKIN' IN!


----------



## LuLu (Jan 3, 2010)

Checking in, took my thousand pills!!


----------



## Dieasha (Jan 3, 2010)

Is it too late to join?


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 3, 2010)

Okay ladies, everyone is added up until this point.

Today so far I took NAC, Vit C, Biotin, and Iron.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 3, 2010)

I just took my vitamins...

- GNC Ultra Nourish-Hair (2 tabs)
- Biotin 1830mcg
- Fish, Flax Borage Oil (2 tabs)
- Womens One-A-Days


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 3, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Is it too late to join??
> 
> I'm taking Futurebiotics, sage, a daily multivitamin and the hair cocktail shake.


 


Bnster said:


> Just a question, are you ladies consitant on what time you take your vitimans? I am not, I am going to take mine soon. If on a work week -try first thing in a morning or by first break the latest. The weekend is when ever I remember.
> 
> Does it make a difference do you think on the timing?


 
I'm not really consistent with the times of the day I take my supps mostly because I'm not consistent w/ my meal times  lol. And I always take my supps w/ meals to prevent nausea. As I get more consistent w/ my meal times, I'll get more consistent with my supps.  I haven't been able to tell a difference though.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 3, 2010)

BrownEyez22 said:


> Please add me!
> 
> I will be taking Rainbow Light Prenatal Vit and my Iron Supplement.
> 
> I'm in the red with iron levels now and my hair has suffered. So this is exactly what I need. I might Edit this post to add something else too.


 
OT I like what you did with the bangs for Bali Girl, I just ordered her from HS I will probably do the same thing if Im not feeling that part area. How did you bump it though?


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 3, 2010)

Bnster said:


> Just a question, are you ladies *consitant* on what time you take your vitimans? I am not, I am going to take mine soon. If on a work week -try first thing in a morning or by first break the latest. The weekend is when ever I remember.
> 
> Does it make a difference do you think on the timing?


 
I am not cause sometimes I am not at home to take them at the same time daily.


----------



## varaneka (Jan 3, 2010)

BellaLunie said:


> What does royal jelly do for you creolesugar?



mostly just gives me energy but here's a list of benefits

Primary Applications of Royal Jelly
from "Bee Pollen, Royal Jelly, Propolis and Honey", by Rita Elkins, M.A.

    * Menopause Related Symptoms
    * Impotence
    * Infertility
    * Chronic Fatigue
    * Skin Blemishes and Wrinkles
    * Immune System Stimulant
    * Viral and Bacterial Infections
    * Endocrine System Disorders
    * Hormonal Imbalances
    * Coronary Artery Disease
    * High Cholesterol Levels
    * High Blood Pressure
    * Weight Control
    * Broken or Weak Bones
    * Retarded Growth
    * Bladder Infections
    * Wound Healing
    * Anemia
    * Inflammation
    * Liver Ailments
    * Cancer
    * Arthritis
    * Impaired Memory
    * Depression
    * Panic or Anxiety Attacks
    * Parkinson's Disease
    * Diabetes
    * Asthma
    * Anabolic Support (Athletic Abilities)
    * Weak or Tired Eyes
    * Arteriosclerosis
    * Atherosclerosis
    * Malnutrition
    * Mental Exhaustion
    * Mononucleosis
    * Ulcers
    * Eczema
    * Impetigo


----------



## NJoy (Jan 3, 2010)

Just took my supplements.  Almost forgot to check in.  D'oh!


----------



## prettyhair73 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Add me!!  I just got my Phyto's in yesterday. 

*


Esq.2B said:


> *****Winter 2010 Vitamins/Supplements challenge*****
> 
> 
> It's now 2010 and I know many of the ladies from the 2009 End of the Year Vitamin/Supplements Challenge requested that we continue for the New Year.
> ...


----------



## Emoniegirl03 (Jan 3, 2010)

PLease Count me in i will be taking Hair, skin and nails vitamins 3x's a day and daily protien shakes.


----------



## Bnster (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks to all the ladies that replied to my question. Took my vitamins for the day.


----------



## andromeda (Jan 4, 2010)

Checking in

took my TDSC and fish oil.  I hate taking pills!
Also had about 34 oz of water and about to have 2 poached egg whites and a swig of soy milk.

Have a great day, ladies!


----------



## Day Dreamer (Jan 4, 2010)

took my supps this morning and one more to go tonight. Have a great day ladies!


----------



## Misfit Mimi (Jan 4, 2010)

Vitamin? Check!

Hello Ladies,

I hope you all enjoy your day!


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Jan 4, 2010)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> OT I like what you did with the bangs for Bali Girl, I just ordered her from HS I will probably do the same thing if Im not feeling that part area. How did you bump it though?


 
Thank You, they just lay this way. I saw a lady on you tube cut a test piece (to make sure it didn't flip out) before cutting it all. I did the same.

I shortened the original side swooping bangs (very long imo) a few times first and wore it. Then I decided to try straight bangs. 

I took my vit this morning..


----------



## Bigghair (Jan 4, 2010)

I took my vitamins!


----------



## laurend (Jan 4, 2010)

Just took my EPO and multi and biotin.


----------



## SailorWifey (Jan 4, 2010)

Just took my prenatal and my hair, skin, and nails. I can never remember to take the other 2 hsn. We are going to be wttc so I will be switching from prenatals to a multivitamin.


----------



## nymane (Jan 4, 2010)

Checking in...

I took 1,000mg of MSM with my lunch
I'll take the rest of my vitamins with dinner


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jan 4, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## mystery29 (Jan 4, 2010)

Took my two phytos today


----------



## Oasis (Jan 4, 2010)

Check in.,,,,,,


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 4, 2010)

So far, I took my Vit C, Iron, ALA, , NAC and Biotin.


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 4, 2010)

Everyone has been added up until this point.


----------



## Bnster (Jan 4, 2010)

Took my vitamins today.


----------



## shasha8685 (Jan 4, 2010)

checking in


----------



## dionne81l (Jan 4, 2010)

Please count me in on this challage.

Vitamins

Evening primrose oil
Prenatal (rotate between hsn)
Hair skin and nails
Multi
MSM


----------



## varaneka (Jan 4, 2010)

I've done most of my supplements. I'll finish before bed!


----------



## Mari J (Jan 4, 2010)

Count me in!!!

The Vitamins I am currently taking our:

Multivitamin
Source Naturals Women's Life Force Multiple


and.....

Hair Vitamin
Nioxin Intensive Therapy Recharging Complex

I love this challenge!!


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Jan 4, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## LovingLengths (Jan 4, 2010)

checking in for today


----------



## caligirl2385 (Jan 4, 2010)

checking in


----------



## LuLu (Jan 4, 2010)

checking in!!


----------



## s1b000 (Jan 4, 2010)

I've been taking my supplements for the last several days, just behind on checking in.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 4, 2010)

I was about to join...but i think i'm in enough challenges


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm about to take my chlorella, silica, prenatal vitamins, Nioxin, and MSM


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 5, 2010)

BrownEyez22 said:


> Thank You, they just lay this way. I saw a lady on you tube cut a test piece (to make sure it didn't flip out) before cutting it all. I did the same.
> 
> I shortened the original side swooping bangs (very long imo) a few times first and wore it. Then I decided to try straight bangs.


 
Yea imma try this..... I like it with the bangs better


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 5, 2010)

I just took my vitamins for today...

- GNC Ultra Nourish-Hair (2 tabs)
- Biotin 1830mcg
- Fish, Flax Borage Oil (2 tabs)
- Womens One-A-Days


----------



## BellaLunie (Jan 5, 2010)

checking in for yesterday and this am


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jan 5, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## guudhair (Jan 5, 2010)

Anyone taking Nature's Way supplements?...I'm thinking about trying their brand


----------



## andromeda (Jan 5, 2010)

checking in

took TDSC and fish oil

already had a liter of water


----------



## Minty (Jan 5, 2010)

checkin in. took all vit last night, and took vit. that go with food this morning. I am behind on my water.


----------



## shasha8685 (Jan 5, 2010)

checking in for today


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Jan 5, 2010)

checking in for today.


----------



## Kimdionneca (Jan 5, 2010)

Esq.2B said:


> *****Winter 2010 Vitamins/Supplements challenge*****
> 
> The dates for this challenge will be *January 1, 2010 through April 1, 2010*.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 5, 2010)

Checking in for today.  Took my multi & MSM.  Will take Fish Oils & Vit D before bed.


----------



## Sade' (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm in!! I am going to finish up my Phyto Vitamins this week then go and purchase some of those Be Beautiful vitamins from GNC. 

Today I only took:

Phyto Specific Cap Energy
PreNatal Multi V

I have SOOOO many vitamins at home...


----------



## SailorWifey (Jan 5, 2010)

This morning I took my hsn vitamin, prenatal v, and a cayennes capsule.

I actually managed to remember to take all 3 of my hsn vitamins yesterday


----------



## Bigghair (Jan 5, 2010)

I took my stash today!


----------



## ladysaraii (Jan 5, 2010)

I keep forgetting to check in but I have been taking my supplements


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 5, 2010)

I just took my vitamins for today...

- GNC Ultra Nourish-Hair (2 tabs)
- Biotin 1830mcg
- Fish, Flax Borage Oil (2 tabs)
- Womens One-A-Days 

Drunk 32oz of water already today.


----------



## Misfit Mimi (Jan 5, 2010)

Hello Ladies,

I started my day late but I'm on it! 

Vitamin? Check!


----------



## crvlnghair (Jan 5, 2010)

vitamin check


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jan 5, 2010)

Maxi Hair 
Fish, Flax & Borage Capsules
Coconut Oil


----------



## varaneka (Jan 5, 2010)

it is so hard to drink those green and superfruit mixes lol

I've been good with the pills, though, and my liquid vitamin!


----------



## MonaRae (Jan 5, 2010)

Took my vitamins today & yesterday.


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Jan 5, 2010)

Checking in thanks for the reminder text Misfit Mimi!


----------



## Oasis (Jan 5, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## caligirl2385 (Jan 5, 2010)

checking in


----------



## dionne81l (Jan 5, 2010)

Vitamins taken......checking in


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 5, 2010)

Today I took Vit C, Iron, ALA, NAC, L-lysine.


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 5, 2010)

creolesugarface said:


> it is so hard to drink those green and superfruit mixes lol
> 
> I've been good with the pills, though, and my liquid vitamin!


 
lol Hard to drink why, are they nasty?


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 5, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> I was about to join...but i think i'm in enough challenges


 
Booooooooooooo!!!


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 5, 2010)

Everyone has been added up until this point.  If you're name is not in the OP, that means I have have overlooked your name in the thread so please let me know.  Welcome ladies!


----------



## LiberianGirl (Jan 5, 2010)

Just checking in. I'm taking them everyday faithfully.


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 5, 2010)

LiberianGirl said:


> I took all of my vitamins today. Are you ladies taking your vitamins in the morning before work or taking them along with you to work?


 
I take some before work and during.  I'm a little embarrassed to be taking all those supps though so I try to hide.


----------



## buddhas_mom (Jan 5, 2010)

Checking in


----------



## LuLu (Jan 5, 2010)

checking in!


----------



## charmtreese (Jan 5, 2010)

Took my vitamins today...2 gummy vitamin c's and 1 nioxin.


----------



## varaneka (Jan 5, 2010)

ooo I want to try gummy vitamins. it should help me stop eating candy lol


----------



## Bnster (Jan 5, 2010)

Vitamins taken!


----------



## Mari J (Jan 5, 2010)

I took my vitamins (nioxin and Life Source) and am hoping for an overnight miracle. "Can we say Rapunzel, Rapunzel throw down your hair!" Overly excited about this challenge!!


----------



## BellaLunie (Jan 6, 2010)

Checking in for last night. Took all my vits and added a protein shake


----------



## alopeciagrl (Jan 6, 2010)

Hello I would like to join this challenge since I did just blog about using vitamins as a key regimen for 2010. So this is what I will take now. 
Country Life's Maxi Hair Vitamin-1 (LOVE THIS PRODUCT) it does work!
Nature's Bounty Flaxseed Oil 1000mg-1
Nature's Bounty Garlic 2000mg-1
Biotin 1000mg-1
Iron 27mg-1

*I do not take Biotin everyday...causes too many facial breakouts for me


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Jan 6, 2010)

I just took my prenatal multi


----------



## andromeda (Jan 6, 2010)

checking in - took my vitamins

*creolesugarface* - *Which brand of liquid multivitamin do you take, if you dont mind me asking?*  Im considering taking a liquid multi (the less pills, the better) that my neighbor suggested to me a while back (isotonics, i think) but he has a vested interest in that brand so Im doing some additional research.  D*o you feel the liquid muli has more efficacy than pills?
*
TIA


----------



## NJoy (Jan 6, 2010)

Checking in.  I usually will do the hair cocktail in the morning and take the supplements around lunch or dinnertime.  I'm behind schedule today and am doing the cocktail for lunch and supplements for dinner.  Yum yum.  lol.


----------



## Bigghair (Jan 6, 2010)

I took my vitamins today.  Have a great day ladies!


----------



## Momesque (Jan 6, 2010)

I'd like to join this challenge.  Unfortunately, the PJ in me has caused me to buy all different types of vitamins that I seldom remember to take. 

I just took 1 Ultra Nourish Hair and 1 GNC Prenatal Formula w/ Iron (I'm not preggers now but need to finish up a bottle that I bought when I was).


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 6, 2010)

I just took my vitamins for today...

- GNC Ultra Nourish-Hair (2 tabs)
- Biotin 1830mcg
- Fish, Flax Borage Oil (2 tabs)
- Womens One-A-Days 

Drunk 32oz of water already today.


----------



## dionne81l (Jan 6, 2010)

Checking in.  I took my vitamins today


----------



## mystery29 (Jan 6, 2010)

Took my vitamins today. Just my two phytos


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Jan 6, 2010)

Checkin in for me and Misfit Mimi!


----------



## Misfit Mimi (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks Linzz,

Im back in full effect..lol....Vitamins? Check!


----------



## buddhas_mom (Jan 6, 2010)

Vitamin check


----------



## LovingLengths (Jan 6, 2010)

checking in for today


----------



## Diva_Esq (Jan 6, 2010)

I just saw this challenge...can I join??

If so, my vitamin regimen is:
1 Flinstones chewable multi (dont laugh)

2- 1,000 mg AcaiBerry tabs

3- 1,200 mg Fish Oil tabs (odorless)

1- 10 mg Probiotic tab

1 teaspoon- 2,000 mg Vitamin C Powder in 10 fl oz 100% juice

56 oz water daily (goal)

1 GNC be BEAUTIFUL tab 

THANKS LADIES & HHG! This will compliment my other challenges!!


----------



## BellaLunie (Jan 6, 2010)

checkin in for my pm set +protein shake


----------



## Bnster (Jan 6, 2010)

Took my vitamins today - checking in.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Jan 6, 2010)

Took my *Prenatal One *multivitamin and 1 Nioxin supplement. 

Chlorella and silica in a few minutes...


----------



## LIKI51 (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm in, took my GNC Womens Utra Mega Multi / Green Superfoods Shake / Fibroid Defense Pills and coconut oil


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 7, 2010)

Today I took a multi, Vit C, NAC, and Iron.


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 7, 2010)

Mari J said:


> I took my vitamins (nioxin and Life Source) and am *hoping for an overnight miracle. "Can we say Rapunzel, Rapunzel throw down your hair*!" Overly excited about this challenge!!


 


I'm hoping staying consistent w/ my supps will double my growth rate.  It's okay to hope right?


----------



## crvlnghair (Jan 7, 2010)

took multi and biotin today


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 7, 2010)

Everyone has been added up unto this point.


----------



## carlana25 (Jan 7, 2010)

i took my vitamins today


----------



## DaPPeR (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm in! Natures Bounty Hair,Skin & Nails 3 a day! I take all three at once, so I don't forget. Here is my starting pic


----------



## andromeda (Jan 7, 2010)

checking in took TDSC and fish oil

got ~1.75L of water yesterday


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 7, 2010)

Took my multi and MSM.  Fish oils and Vit D to take before bed !


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## BellaLunie (Jan 7, 2010)

took all my vitamins plus my protein shake!


----------



## Day Dreamer (Jan 7, 2010)

checking in for today and yesterday. Added the maca on tuesday.


----------



## varaneka (Jan 7, 2010)

I took my pills, drank my protein shake and ate my royal jelly yesterday as well as my liquid multivitamin and flax seed oil

today my goal is to do that AND make the essential greens + superfruit mix

I keep slacking on the coconut oil too


----------



## caligirl2385 (Jan 7, 2010)

checkin in for the am


----------



## shasha8685 (Jan 7, 2010)

Checking in

....forgot to check in yesterday too....


----------



## laurend (Jan 7, 2010)

Took vits yesterday and will start this afternoon with my supplements.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jan 7, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## LIKI51 (Jan 7, 2010)

Checking in


----------



## Bigghair (Jan 7, 2010)

Took mine!  This challenge is good for me because it is making me take my msm powder again.


----------



## ellehair (Jan 7, 2010)

Please add me to the challenge as well!

I take the following daily

VS hair and nails
biotin 5000 mcg
1 probiotic
1 Omega


----------



## LiberianGirl (Jan 7, 2010)

Yay, took my vitamins for the day!


----------



## Diva_Esq (Jan 7, 2010)

Took everything except the other 2 Fish Oils and my probiotic.

Anyone still experience fishy burps with the fish oil that's supposed to be burpless?


----------



## lolascurls (Jan 7, 2010)

Taken mine!


----------



## Misfit Mimi (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey Ladies,

Hope all is well!! Vitamin? Check!


----------



## dionne81l (Jan 7, 2010)

Just checking in


----------



## babydollhair (Jan 7, 2010)

Checking In for today!


----------



## DaPPeR (Jan 7, 2010)

bumping...........


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Jan 7, 2010)

About to take my vitamins!


----------



## Oasis (Jan 7, 2010)

checking in.


----------



## Bnster (Jan 7, 2010)

checking in took my vitamins!


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Jan 7, 2010)

CHECKING IN!


----------



## Momesque (Jan 7, 2010)

Took 1 GNC Ultra Nourish Hair and 1 GNC Prenatal Formula w/ Iron


----------



## mystery29 (Jan 7, 2010)

Took my vits


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 7, 2010)

Can I still join? I "take"  biotin, vit b. chlorella, spirulina, epo


----------



## varaneka (Jan 7, 2010)

yayyyy I took everything even my coconut oil and essential green drink and superfruit drink!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 8, 2010)

I took my vitamins for today...

- GNC Ultra Nourish-Hair (2 tabs)
- Biotin 1830mcg
- Fish, Flax Borage Oil (2 tabs)
- Womens One-A-Days 

Drunk 64+oz of water already today.


----------



## crumbling_images (Jan 8, 2010)

I'd like to join the challenge too!! 

I"m currently taking:

Primal Defense x 3 tabs daily (probiotic)
Perfect Food x 5 tabs daily (whole foods green multi vitamin)
Treasured Locks H2G hair vitamins x 2 tabs daily
Appearex 2.5mg biotin x 1 tab (nails)


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 8, 2010)

sharifeh said:


> Can I still join? I "take"  biotin, vit b. chlorella, spirulina, epo


 

 at "take." 



Ladies, everyone has been added up unto this point...


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 8, 2010)

Today I took a multi, Vit C, iron, and NAC.


----------



## JFemme (Jan 8, 2010)

I had to peek in here to see what yall are taking .....


----------



## nymane (Jan 8, 2010)

Liquid Multi, Omega-3, MSM Check!


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jan 8, 2010)

Checkin' in...

Maxi Hair 
Flax, Borage, Omega Capsules
Coconut Oil Capsules


----------



## andromeda (Jan 8, 2010)

checking in - took my tdsc and fish oil

didn't get enough water yesterday.


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Jan 8, 2010)

@Esq. 2b
I am here add me to the list
I will taking prenatals Vits.  And adding 1/4 tsp of Chlorella
to my daily protein shakes


----------



## Minty (Jan 8, 2010)

thanks for the reminder (being at the top of the thread)...going pill poppin right now.


----------



## buddhas_mom (Jan 8, 2010)

Checking in


----------



## BellaLunie (Jan 8, 2010)

checking in-vitamins plus protein shake


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jan 8, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## Momesque (Jan 8, 2010)

Checking in - Ultra Nourish Hair vitamin and GNC Prenatal Formula w/ Iron


----------



## Day Dreamer (Jan 8, 2010)

checking in with vitabase hair skin and nails and maca.


----------



## Kerryann (Jan 8, 2010)

Checking in


----------



## Bigghair (Jan 8, 2010)

I took my vits today!


----------



## LIKI51 (Jan 8, 2010)

took some acidophilus
Green Superfoods
GNC Womens Ultra Mega Multi Vit
Fibroid Defense Supps


----------



## Diva_Esq (Jan 8, 2010)

Took my multi, 1 fish oil, my be Beautiful & acai berry...1st shift down!


----------



## teysmith (Jan 8, 2010)

I would like to join pls!!! count me in!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 8, 2010)

I took my vitamins for today...

- GNC Ultra Nourish-Hair (2 tabs)
- Biotin 1830mcg
- Fish, Flax Borage Oil (2 tabs)
- Womens One-A-Days 

And I have had 8oz of water so far. Im trying to get more in dont worry, it will be 64oz before the end of teh night.....


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey how much Biotin are you ladies taking. I take a very small amount, and I wanna up it.......


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Jan 8, 2010)

Checking In! I'm a lil nervous about the weekend, I always seem to forgot about my Vitamins on the weekend.


----------



## DaPPeR (Jan 8, 2010)

I just took my goji/acai berry juice and all 3 of my Nature Bounty Hair,Skin & Nails.


----------



## SweetCaramel1 (Jan 8, 2010)

hey ladies, i want to join. i'm trying to step up my hair game. i'll be taking:

*overall health:*
calcium/vitamin d - daily
gummi vitamins - daily
slowfe (iron) - every 2 to 3 days
green tea - 1 cup daily, trying to work my way up to 3 cups daily

*hair:*
1000 mcg biotin - daily 

i just ordered Nioxin intensive therapy vitamins. i'll probably stop taking the biotin when it arrives

hhg!


----------



## varaneka (Jan 8, 2010)

omg today was hectic 

I am all off schedule

I forced myself to take EVERYTHING: coconut oil, flax seed oil, liquid multivitamin, royal jelly, essential greens, superfruits, soy protein, spirulina, Omega-3, vitamin b-complex, amino acids, garlic, GNC hair skin and nails, and MSM ALL AFTER DINNER AND DESSERT!  I am sooo fulll.


----------



## Oasis (Jan 8, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 8, 2010)

Everyone has been added up unto this point.



Today I took, Multi, NAC, Biotin, L-lysine, Vit C, and Iron.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Jan 9, 2010)

I took 2000 mg of Lifetime MSM supplements, 1 Prenatal One multivitamin, and 1 Nioxin Intensive Therapy.

I'm going to start being more specific, so if I see an increase in growth, I'll know what I did differently based on my posts here


----------



## laurend (Jan 9, 2010)

Checking in.  Took everything today.


----------



## dionne81l (Jan 9, 2010)

Just checking in


----------



## Bnster (Jan 9, 2010)

Just got home, took my vitamins. I must keep a stash of vitamins on me to take when I don't go home straight. Checking in.


----------



## carlana25 (Jan 9, 2010)

just took my vitamins multi/biotin/msm/pretein complete/garlic/hair.skin.nails/zinc


----------



## andromeda (Jan 9, 2010)

checking in - took TDSC and fish oil

got almost 2L of water yesterday


----------



## Reecie (Jan 9, 2010)

So I just turned 6 weeks post and my new growth is CRAZY!  So I decided to pull out one of my hairs from the root and measure the new growth. 











 I was shocked when I noticed it was 1 inch of growth!  Wow! I usually hit that at the 8 or 9 week mark.  This combination is working amazingly (check my YouTube Video for what vitamin combo I am using...*LINK*.  If I already have 1 inch of growth at the 6th week mark and I still have 5 more weeks before I relax (11 weeks), that should be some pretty significant growth..... AND IT'S THE WINTER TIME, when on average hair tends to grow slower. 

I am so proud of myself for not skipping or forgetting a day of taking my vitamins. Knowing that I have 1 inch of growth just motivates my even more to continue to take it.


----------



## s1b000 (Jan 9, 2010)

Checking in, I've been keeping up the past several days.


----------



## Bigghair (Jan 9, 2010)

I took my vitamins.


----------



## Day Dreamer (Jan 9, 2010)

checking in for today. Took vitabase hair skin and nails my maca.


----------



## caligirl2385 (Jan 9, 2010)

great job, reecie!  i'm checking in for the am


----------



## dionne81l (Jan 9, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## BellaLunie (Jan 9, 2010)

checking in


----------



## DaPPeR (Jan 9, 2010)

Checking in. Checking in really helps me to stay focus and take them everyday!


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 9, 2010)

Took Vit C, NAC, Biotin, Iron, and Multi.


----------



## ladysaraii (Jan 9, 2010)

Took my vitamins


----------



## Oasis (Jan 9, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Jan 9, 2010)

Checking in


----------



## NJoy (Jan 9, 2010)

Checking in.  Added fish oil and biotin.


----------



## LoveLiLi (Jan 9, 2010)

Checking in


----------



## charmtreese (Jan 10, 2010)

I just got my nioxin in before 12!!!


----------



## Bnster (Jan 10, 2010)

took my vitamins


----------



## andromeda (Jan 10, 2010)

Took my TDSC and fish oil

Got ~2L of water yesterday


----------



## BellaLunie (Jan 10, 2010)

checking in~


----------



## varaneka (Jan 10, 2010)

I think I forgot to check in yesterday


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 10, 2010)

BrownEyez22 said:


> Checking In! I'm a lil nervous about the weekend, *I always seem to forgot about my Vitamins on the weekend*.


 
Me too, mostly because I am at work.
I didnt take them yesterday but I am about to take them once I get into the car. So I will just say I took my vitamins....
- GNC Ultra Nourish-Hair (2 tabs)
- Biotin 1830mcg
- Fish, Flax Borage Oil (2 tabs)
- Womens One-A-Days 

And I have had 32oz of water so far. Will get the other 32 in by tonight.....


----------



## Bigghair (Jan 10, 2010)

I took my vitamins.  Also CVS has fish oil and some other vitamins on sale buy one get one free.


----------



## charmtreese (Jan 10, 2010)

checking in!!! Also I upped my water intake today.


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (Jan 10, 2010)

*I have all of my vitaminsexcept my my multi-vitamins!  They are backordered right now and have not shipped.   I won't start taking the rest until I get them.  *


----------



## caligirl2385 (Jan 11, 2010)

checking in


----------



## varaneka (Jan 11, 2010)

checking in

I want to see some results soon lol


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 11, 2010)

Dare~to~Dream said:


> *I have all of my vitaminsexcept my my multi-vitamins! They are backordered right now and have not shipped.  I won't start taking the rest until I get them.  *


 
Which multi-vitamins did you order?

And why don't you want to start taking the others until the multi arrives?  Maybe you should, that way you can slowly introduce the vits into your system.  I usually do that instead of starting on all the different supps at once.


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 11, 2010)

Today I took, Vit C, Multi, Iron, NAC and Biotin.


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 11, 2010)

Reecie said:


> So I just turned 6 weeks post and my new growth is CRAZY! So I decided to pull out one of my hairs from the root and measure the new growth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Great progress Reecie!!  Are you in the challenge this go 'round?  I don't think I added you to the challenge list yet . Sawwy. lol


----------



## crvlnghair (Jan 11, 2010)

checking in for the past couple of days...its my birthday weekend so i have been slacking but i am taking them everyday


----------



## dionne81l (Jan 11, 2010)

Checking in for 1/10/2010! I got consumed in school work. gn


----------



## SailorWifey (Jan 11, 2010)

Checking in for today...good morning


----------



## Day Dreamer (Jan 11, 2010)

checking in for yesterday and today. I took all my supps yesterday and have taken 1 today so far. Will take the rest over the course of the day.


----------



## BellaLunie (Jan 11, 2010)

checking in for last night and today. I also had my protein shake this morn


----------



## andromeda (Jan 11, 2010)

Took my vits!


----------



## Misfit Mimi (Jan 11, 2010)

Good Morning Ladies,

I've been MIA for 3 days and I cannot tell a lie I havent taken my vitamins :-( .....i know, i know..thats terrible but I'm back on it! 

Vitamin? Check!

Enjoy your day!


----------



## LiberianGirl (Jan 11, 2010)

Just checking in after being MIA for a couple of days. I'm still on track with my vitamins and have added GNC Triple Strength Fish Oil 900mg.


----------



## Diva_Esq (Jan 11, 2010)

Checking in.  Slacked on the weekend.  Back on the horse!


----------



## Bnster (Jan 11, 2010)

Signing in for yesterday and today


----------



## LIKI51 (Jan 11, 2010)

checking in...took my Green Superfoods, GNC Womens Ultra Mega Vit and my fibroid supplements.


----------



## Momesque (Jan 11, 2010)

Checking in...just took my prenatal & Ultra Nourish Hair


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 11, 2010)

Checking in.  Today I took NAC, Iron, ALA, and a Multi.


----------



## LoveLiLi (Jan 11, 2010)

Checking in for today and yesterday.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 11, 2010)

Checking in.  Not sure if I mentioned but, adding Chlorella today.


----------



## dionne81l (Jan 11, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## Bigghair (Jan 11, 2010)

I took mine.


----------



## BellaLunie (Jan 11, 2010)

checking in


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Jan 11, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jan 11, 2010)

Checkin In -

Ordered my refill of Maxi Hair
Maxi Hair
Flax,Borage, Omega 
Coconut Oil capsules


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Jan 11, 2010)

I took my prenatal, 2000 mg of msm, and nioxin supplement


----------



## caligirl2385 (Jan 11, 2010)

checkin in


----------



## DaPPeR (Jan 11, 2010)

I took my Natures Bounty Hair Skin and Nails today and yesterday. 3 a day!


----------



## s1b000 (Jan 11, 2010)

Checking in, I've taken everything today.


----------



## charmtreese (Jan 11, 2010)

I took my vitamins today!


----------



## varaneka (Jan 11, 2010)

I took everything except coconut oil, protein shake, green mix and superfruit mix


----------



## BellaLunie (Jan 12, 2010)

checking in took my vitamins plus my protein shake for breakfast


----------



## orangepeel (Jan 12, 2010)

I'd like to join too, if I can. Anything that reminds me to pop my pills.


----------



## andromeda (Jan 12, 2010)

took my vits


----------



## Diva_Esq (Jan 12, 2010)

morning vitamins and vitamin c powder down


----------



## LIKI51 (Jan 12, 2010)

checking in...took Acidopholus this morning, my green superfoods, GNC Womens Utra Mega Multi Vit and my Fibroid Herbs


----------



## Mz.Shug (Jan 12, 2010)

Checking in.I've taken my vitamins consistantly for a week.


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Jan 12, 2010)

Checking in for today, I missed my sat, sun and mon doses though.


----------



## dionne81l (Jan 12, 2010)

checking in!


----------



## varaneka (Jan 12, 2010)

I just need to take my green and superfruit drink, multivitamin, flax seed oil and protein shake!

I took everything else


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey ladies!  Checking in!  Today I took a multi, NAC, ALA, and Iron.  I'm going to take Vit  C, biotin and l-lysine when I have dinner.


----------



## ycj1 (Jan 12, 2010)

Doggoneit, I thought I was in this vitamin challenge!!!!!

I would like to be, pls sign me up

What I take on a regular every day are:

PhytoSpecific x2
2 Flaxseed gel caps 1000mg
1 Super B complex
Cod liver oil gel caps
Omega 3-6-9 1200 mg x 2 once a day
Biotin 5000 mg once a day
msm 1500 tablets (huge suckers to swallow) 2 once a dayerplexed
Spirulina 5 of them 750mg once a day
If no Spirulina then I take the Chlorella 500mg x4 once a day
Just started Saturday 9 Jan 2010 Biosil liquid 15 drops once a day in juice.
Just waiting on my Shen min order to arrive, and my kelp


----------



## laurend (Jan 12, 2010)

Checking in.  Taking all my supplements.


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 12, 2010)

Ycj1, you're already a part of this challenge lol.  I added you to the list when you PM'd me.


----------



## Bigghair (Jan 12, 2010)

Checking in again today.


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Jan 12, 2010)

Checking in! And running out of my vitamins


----------



## Kimbosheart (Jan 12, 2010)

Checking In, I've been consistent since my last check-in. I've added msm powder. I need to restock on silica and I've changed the green goodness for the super c. It tastes sooo much better.


----------



## LoveLiLi (Jan 12, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## caligirl2385 (Jan 12, 2010)

checkin in


----------



## ycj1 (Jan 12, 2010)

Esq.2B said:


> Ycj1, you're already a part of this challenge lol. I added you to the list when you PM'd me.


 
Esq, sorry bout that, I did'nt see my name on the list! Thanks Girl!


----------



## Bnster (Jan 12, 2010)

checking in for today and on track so far.


----------



## BellaLunie (Jan 12, 2010)

checking in!


----------



## LovingLengths (Jan 12, 2010)

hi ladies, i am checking in for today


----------



## Mari J (Jan 12, 2010)

I took my Nioxin and Life Source Vitamins today!


----------



## MissVy (Jan 12, 2010)

Im in! Ive never done a challenge and Im new here =] Hoping to get stronger healthier hair with the help of all you guys!!

Ill be taking Biotin capsules 2x a day
In a week I will also be starting cap'energy by photo =]


----------



## JFK (Jan 12, 2010)

Hello!  I'm in!  I'm at the table trying to swallow my last 2 vitamins down.


----------



## DaPPeR (Jan 13, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## Day Dreamer (Jan 13, 2010)

checking in for today and yesterday. Still at it.


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Jan 13, 2010)

Checking in for today.


----------



## Emoniegirl03 (Jan 13, 2010)

Ive been taking Nature valley Hair skin and nails vitamin two times a day and i've been applying MSM cream to my hair on a daily basis.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 13, 2010)

I have been slacking on my vitamins, I will start back again today.
- GNC Ultra Nourish-Hair (2 tabs)
- Biotin 1830mcg
- Fish, Flax Borage Oil (2 tabs)
- Womens One-A-Days


----------



## LIKI51 (Jan 13, 2010)

Checking in...took my Green superfoods and GNC Women's Ultra Mega Vitamin


----------



## Momesque (Jan 13, 2010)

Checking in...just took GNC Ultra Nourish Hair and GNC Prenatal Formula


----------



## andromeda (Jan 13, 2010)

took my vits!


----------



## dionne81l (Jan 13, 2010)

Checking in. I have got to keep this MOMENTUM going!!!!!


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 13, 2010)

Today I took NAC, Multi, Iron, and ALA.  I'm gonna take Biotin and L-Lysine w/ dinner.


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 13, 2010)

MissVy said:


> Im in! Ive never done a challenge and Im new here =] Hoping to get stronger healthier hair with the help of all you guys!!
> 
> Ill be taking Biotin capsules 2x a day
> In a week I will also be starting cap'energy by photo =]


 
Welcooooooooome newbie!!! 



JFK said:


> Hello! I'm in! I'm at the table trying to swallow my last 2 vitamins down.


 
Welcome to the challenge! 


You ladies have been added.


----------



## Bigghair (Jan 13, 2010)

I took mine, although late in the day...


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Jan 13, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## Bnster (Jan 13, 2010)

Vitamins taken.


----------



## s1b000 (Jan 13, 2010)

Checking in, just need to take my garlic and multivitamin for today still.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Jan 13, 2010)

I took mine (prenatal. msm. nioxin)


----------



## Glitter (Jan 14, 2010)

Right now, I'm just taking GNC healthy hair, nails and bone vitamins. I also switched to eating Total cereal -- it has 100% of your daily need for 12 different vitamins and minerals! Every bit helps!

A question for you ladies -- which do you find more beneficial: a general multivitamin or a specific "hair" vitamin?

I ask because I think I want to make the switch to a good multivitamin when I am done with my GNC pills. May take some iron pills as well.


----------



## MissVy (Jan 14, 2010)

Just checking in =] Took my Biotin and some Vitamin C today (mainly because im sick). Still waiting on my cap'energy!


----------



## Oasis (Jan 14, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## sleepflower (Jan 14, 2010)

I want to be in!

For now I am taking:
-Carlson's lemon cod liver oil
-1 GNC Women's Ultra Mega
-5mg biotin
-1/2 tsp MSM 2.6g

with a protein drink in the morning.

Then I will have:
-1 GNC Women's Ultra Mega
-5mg biotin
-1/2 tsp MSM powder 2.6g

in the evening before bed. Probably with juice.

I did this today. 

My hair currently reaches past the tip of my nose in the front, and the middle reaches about an inch past the nape of my neck. (Weird way to measure, but it is all I have!) I will check again in a month with this regimen to see if it is working for me.


----------



## Day Dreamer (Jan 14, 2010)

checking in for today. Took my hair skin nails vitamin this morning. I need to take it once more this evening and and my maca.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jan 14, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## varaneka (Jan 14, 2010)

I took most of my vitamins/supplements yesterday

I'm taking so much that it's hard to take it all

I'll do better today


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Jan 14, 2010)

Checking in for today.


----------



## varaneka (Jan 14, 2010)

I drank a green smoothie and my protein shake with my flax seed oil and liquid multivit! (looks like I'll have to do this every morning so I can get it out of the way)

I'm full and haven't even eaten anything solid yet. 

the pills, royal jelly and coconut oil are the easiest to take so I'm checking in in advance for those


----------



## caligirl2385 (Jan 14, 2010)

checking in


----------



## LIKI51 (Jan 14, 2010)

Took mine!


----------



## dionne81l (Jan 14, 2010)

Checking in!!


----------



## FoxyMoxie (Jan 14, 2010)

Count me in!! I have been taking hair vitamins on and off. Now is the time to use up all my hairfinity bottles.


----------



## andromeda (Jan 14, 2010)

took my vits


----------



## Bnster (Jan 14, 2010)

checking in took my vitamins


----------



## BellaLunie (Jan 14, 2010)

checking in for the past couple of days.


----------



## crvlnghair (Jan 14, 2010)

vitamin check in


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 14, 2010)

Took NAC, Iron, Multi, and ALA today.  I'm gonna take Biotin and L-Lysine later.


----------



## s1b000 (Jan 14, 2010)

checking in for today, just need to take my jarrowsil


----------



## sleepflower (Jan 14, 2010)

Checking in, a success for today.


----------



## LovingLengths (Jan 14, 2010)

checking in


----------



## LoveLiLi (Jan 14, 2010)

Checking in for today and yesterday.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 14, 2010)

I cant take this, im dropping out.
I still come here and see all you ladies post and do well and I have been a bum.


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Jan 14, 2010)

Checking in...


----------



## varaneka (Jan 15, 2010)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I cant take this, im dropping out.
> I still come here and see all you ladies post and do well and I have been a bum.



hey miss affirmations buddy

you CAN DO THIS

Yes we can yes we can remember that lol


----------



## Bigghair (Jan 15, 2010)

I took mine yesterday~


----------



## BellaLunie (Jan 15, 2010)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I cant take this, im dropping out.
> I still come here and see all you ladies post and do well and I have been a bum.




No you can't drop out! We won't let you 

checking in for today took all my vits and protein shake


----------



## Day Dreamer (Jan 15, 2010)

checking in!


----------



## andromeda (Jan 15, 2010)

took my vits


----------



## MzPrince (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm in on this challenge


Took multi-v this morning. I will take my remaining supplements after lunch and dinner.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jan 15, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## LiberianGirl (Jan 15, 2010)

Just checking in....I'm still on track with all vitamins except the fish oil cause it was upsetting my stomach.


----------



## dionne81l (Jan 15, 2010)

checking in


----------



## LIKI51 (Jan 15, 2010)

Took my green superfoods this morning and I just took half a GNC ultra mega multi vit


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 15, 2010)

Checking in: Took Multi, NAC, Iron, and ALA.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 15, 2010)

creolesugarface said:


> hey miss affirmations buddy
> 
> you CAN DO THIS
> 
> Yes we can yes we can remember that lol


 
Look what you just done, I am about to go and take about 5 of each pills. Just joking but I will get back on but once they are done I wont be repurchasing.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 15, 2010)

BellaLunie said:


> No you can't drop out! We won't let you
> 
> checking in for today took all my vits and protein shake


 
Awww I feel loved, I will post back once I take them.


----------



## Momesque (Jan 15, 2010)

Checking in...prenatal vitamin and Ultra Nourish Hair


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (Jan 15, 2010)

*Finally, I have all of my vitamins...but  I want to drink a detox tea before starting this round.  I would love to do a full body/colon cleanse but I'm scared...so the tea will have to do...after a week or so on the tea I will be taking the following: 

Swanson Vegetarian Multi-Vitamin with Minerals
Swanson Vitamin C (I think I have the one with Rose Hips)
Swanson Vitamin E Mixed Tocepherols
Swanson Calcium Citrate
Swanson Vitamin D3
Swanson R-Fraction Alpha Lipoic Acid (Regular Strength)
Swanson Olive Leaf Extract
Swanson AjiPure L-Lysine
Natrol Probiotic Acidophilus BioBeads (first time trying this one...I have some Swanson Vegetarian Probiotic capsules to use up first)
Swanson NutraFlora (to help the probiotics)
Source Naturals DigestActiv (Digestive Enyzmes but I also have some Swanson Bioperine that I have to use up)
Swanson Bamboo Extract (Organic Silica...only a few pills left may get more)

 *I'm going to hold off on the Cholorphyll (I think it made my blood too thick as I had a funny feeling in my calves) and the Omega 3-6-9 capsules.  I may begin to incorporate Green Smoothies into my diet again as I have a green powder with tons of good stuff in it.*

Sounds like a lot...but they are taken twice a day...normally at lunch and dinner.  I want to get Hairtopia Vitamins too...it's very comprehensive and I have to check to see if it will interact with the vitamins I'm already taking but I've had a MAJOR setback with my hair...it's going to take years to gain back those inches lost (just as it took years to grow those inches )...those hair vitamins are the only ones that really ever worked for me. *


----------



## sleepflower (Jan 15, 2010)

Checking in. Took everything today.


----------



## varaneka (Jan 15, 2010)

checking in for yesterday and today


----------



## Bnster (Jan 16, 2010)

took my vitamins


----------



## LoveLiLi (Jan 16, 2010)

Checking in for Friday.


----------



## BellaLunie (Jan 16, 2010)

checking in. I had all my vits last night and this am I took them with my protein shake. I hated drinking two shakes a day so I just have been doubling up in the am


----------



## BellaLunie (Jan 16, 2010)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Awww I feel loved, I will post back once I take them.



okay! With this challenge and the wig I know we'll both be APL by March!


----------



## Lady Esquire (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm officially joining.  I have been doing well since the beginning of the year, with a few off days but I am not being too hard on myself. 

Iron - for anemia and possible hair loss
Prenatals - overall supplement
Hair, Skin, & Nails
MSM - 
Garlic pills - for shedding
Saw Palmetto - as a DHT blocker 

I was salivating over Syncerelyhis' hair and she wrote that she takes fish oil capsules and magnesium.  I may add those.  I have biotin here but I rarely take, maybe I will add it to the mix, but for now, I'm sticking to the above.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 16, 2010)

Forgot to take my supplements yesterday.  I'm on it today.


----------



## PaleoChick (Jan 16, 2010)

I'll join. I take New Chapter Every Woman's multivitamin and New Chapter Wholemega Fish Oil and Co Q10. Maybe some vitamin C if I start to feel sick, but that's it. No swamp water, no chewables, no polypharmacy, just three pills.


----------



## LoveLiLi (Jan 16, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## Momesque (Jan 16, 2010)

Checking in... Took multivitamin, calcium and iron


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 17, 2010)

Dare~to~Dream said:


> *Finally, I have all of my vitamins...but I want to drink a detox tea before starting this round. I would love to do a full body/colon cleanse but I'm scared...so the tea will have to do...after a week or so on the tea I will be taking the following: *
> 
> *Swanson Vegetarian Multi-Vitamin with Minerals*
> *Swanson Vitamin C (I think I have the one with Rose Hips)*
> ...


 
May I ask, what caused your setback?


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 17, 2010)

Today I took Vit C, NAC, and Iron.  I'm about to take another Vit C, a multi, and Flaxseed Oil.


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 17, 2010)

Glitter said:


> Right now, I'm just taking GNC healthy hair, nails and bone vitamins. I also switched to eating Total cereal -- it has 100% of your daily need for 12 different vitamins and minerals! Every bit helps!
> 
> A question for you ladies -- which do you find more beneficial: a general multivitamin or a specific "hair" vitamin?
> 
> I ask because I think I want to make the switch to a good multivitamin when I am done with my GNC pills. May take some iron pills as well.


 
I prefer a multi-vitamin.  I guess I figure I'd rather take a balance of everything since a multi generally contains what all we need, and any extra can go to my hair.  I'm concerned that a hair vitamin would focus on certain nutrients but neglect other.  Idk why I think that might throw something out of wack lol.  I prefer balance.


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 17, 2010)

Everyone has been added up unto this point!


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Jan 17, 2010)

Checking in...nite


----------



## nymane (Jan 17, 2010)

checking in


----------



## dionne81l (Jan 17, 2010)

checking in!


----------



## sleepflower (Jan 17, 2010)

checking in...for yesterday, technically!

i am so happy for this challenge. i would have skipped or given up ALREADY if i did not feel like i am being held responsible.


----------



## BellaLunie (Jan 17, 2010)

checking in for last night and this Morning. Also got in my protein shake


----------



## dionne81l (Jan 17, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## DaPPeR (Jan 17, 2010)

Man...I've fallen off the wagon for the past four days. Back on it tonight!


----------



## shasha8685 (Jan 17, 2010)

Checking in for this past week and for this week


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 17, 2010)

Checking in for the week I have been consistent 5/ 6 days this week.  That said I usually take a Vitamin break on Saturday.


----------



## laurend (Jan 17, 2010)

Yesterday,I missed taking my vitamins for the first time in 10 weeks.  I'm back on track today.


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Jan 17, 2010)

I took my vit's on friday, missed saturday. I will try to take them today after I eat something.


----------



## Bigghair (Jan 17, 2010)

I took my vitamins!


----------



## ycj1 (Jan 17, 2010)

checking in, just took my vitamins as I do every day my biotin 5000mg, msm 1500mg, cod live oil caps, fish oil omega 3,6., chlorella 4tabs and my shen min. Took my 18 drops this morning of the biosil!


----------



## NJoy (Jan 17, 2010)

Downed my boatload of supplements.  *burp*  (excuse me )


----------



## BellaLunie (Jan 17, 2010)

checking in for my pm set


----------



## caligirl2385 (Jan 17, 2010)

checking in


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Jan 17, 2010)

I haven't updated in a few days, but I have been taking my vitamins!


----------



## IWantBSl09 (Jan 17, 2010)

Can I join? I have too many vitamins that I need to finish and I think this would be a good way to stay on top of them. Like for example I have some Fenugreek and Blessed Thistle pills that I need to use up, because they expire in March.


----------



## sleepflower (Jan 17, 2010)

Checking in, took all my vitamins for today.


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 17, 2010)

Today I took NAC, Vit C, Iron, ALA, and B-Complex.  I'm gonna take some Flaxseed Oil in a few.


----------



## Momesque (Jan 17, 2010)

Checking in...just took multivitamin, iron and calcium.


----------



## bablou00 (Jan 17, 2010)

Just took some fish oil, Vit C and D3, and a prenatal pill. Im not real consistent but I try to be since they give me some energy. Also I drink protein powder in skim milk almost daily


----------



## Bnster (Jan 18, 2010)

vitamins taken


----------



## bablou00 (Jan 18, 2010)

Haha...I didnt realize this was a challenge but I wouldn mind joining if ok...I just need a kick in the butt to remember on daily basis...I miss like 2days or so wk...


----------



## LoveLiLi (Jan 18, 2010)

Checking in for Sunday.


----------



## andromeda (Jan 18, 2010)

checking in for yesterday and today - took my vits


----------



## BellaLunie (Jan 18, 2010)

protein shake and am set of Nac,MSM,Biotin,Vit c, and silica


----------



## dionne81l (Jan 18, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## crvlnghair (Jan 18, 2010)

checking in for yesterday and today.took regular multi, and biotin, and newly added garlic to combat shedding


----------



## Diva_Esq (Jan 18, 2010)

Took my vits for today and even was consistent over the weekend!


----------



## babydollhair (Jan 18, 2010)

Took some vitamins!


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Jan 18, 2010)

checking in!


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Jan 18, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## BellaLunie (Jan 18, 2010)

checkin in for pm set


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 18, 2010)

Checking in, I took Vit C, Iron, ALA, and NAC.  I'm about to take some more Vit C, Zinc, and Flaxseed Oil.


----------



## caligirl2385 (Jan 18, 2010)

checking in


----------



## LovingLengths (Jan 18, 2010)

checking in for the past few days...


----------



## jazii (Jan 18, 2010)

checking in!!!!


----------



## Bigghair (Jan 18, 2010)

I took mine today, except my MSM and Vitamin D.  I will be back on target tomorrow.


----------



## Bnster (Jan 18, 2010)

This is really helping me keep on track taking my vitamins. Checking in.
I am going away next week, does anyone have trouble taking their vitamins supply with them when travelling on a plane?  I was thinking I will need to put them all in a vitamin bottle and not in a zip loc bag.  

What do you doing when travelling to keep up with your vitamin regimen?  I need to take a week supply.


----------



## buddhas_mom (Jan 18, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 18, 2010)

^^^ I put my vits in my suitcase that will be checked, instead of trying to take them with me in my carry-on.  I haven't had any problems.


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (Jan 18, 2010)

Esq.2B said:


> May I ask, what caused your setback?



*Microbraids...the braider didn't really do a good job and to be honest, I really didn't do the stuff I was supposed to do: like moisturize with braid/protein spray on a daily basis (I mixed some stuff up but it wasn't moisturizing so I didn't use it everyday) nor was I taking vitamins. So I pretty much asked for this to happen. *


----------



## sleepflower (Jan 18, 2010)

checking in for today!


----------



## Bnster (Jan 18, 2010)

I don't think carry on are allowed any more.  Hopefully it will not be confiscated. Hopefully I can put them into one container and done. Will see.


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 18, 2010)

^^^ I think you misunderstood my post.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Jan 18, 2010)

msm.prenatals.nioxin

I haven't taken my chlorella or silica in 2 days, but I will stop by Whole Foods on my way to work tomorrow so that I can buy the Mega Green Juice (on sale 2 for $7.00) to mix them with


----------



## MzPrince (Jan 19, 2010)

Checking in with my vit/and supplements today.


----------



## aymone (Jan 19, 2010)

Count me in. I have stopped taking my vitamins almost a year ago and I think that's why my hair hasn't gotten as long but as seen more trimming.


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Jan 19, 2010)

Checking in for today


----------



## andromeda (Jan 19, 2010)

took my vits!


----------



## SweetCaramel1 (Jan 19, 2010)

still taking my vitamins. i fell off my green tea kick. i was getting extremely hyper and nervous.  i'll try again later in the week.


----------



## LIKI51 (Jan 19, 2010)

checking in...


----------



## dionne81l (Jan 19, 2010)

checking in


----------



## ycj1 (Jan 19, 2010)

checking in I took all my vit. last night!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jan 19, 2010)

Have not been active lately I am still in this challenge.


----------



## Mz.Shug (Jan 19, 2010)

Checking in.Been taking my vits and supps for 1 week consistantly.


----------



## Day Dreamer (Jan 19, 2010)

checking in for the past few days. Took my supps over the weekend, monday and today.


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 19, 2010)

So far today I took Vit C, NAC, and Zinc.


----------



## DaPPeR (Jan 19, 2010)

I took my vitamins!


----------



## caligirl2385 (Jan 19, 2010)

checkin in


----------



## Bigghair (Jan 19, 2010)

I took it all today!


----------



## sleepflower (Jan 19, 2010)

checking in, all successful.


----------



## Kimdionneca (Jan 19, 2010)

Been taking all my vitamins.


----------



## LoveLiLi (Jan 19, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## ycj1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## Mari J (Jan 19, 2010)

Checkin in! Took my Nioxin Vitamin. 15 more days and I will be 1 month on the Nioxin pills. I think I may switch up vitamins next month.


----------



## Kimbosheart (Jan 19, 2010)

I missed today. I think that makes 3 days total since joining the challenge. I'll get back on it tomorrow.


----------



## Bnster (Jan 19, 2010)

Vitamins taken.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jan 19, 2010)

I need my butt beat. I've only taken mine twice since I signed on.....

*hangs head in shame*


----------



## npryncess (Jan 19, 2010)

I'd like to join this challenge. I'm taking the following supplements:

Hair, Skin & Nails 2/day
Carlson's Lemon Fish Oil - 1 tsp/2x day in juice or alone
Glucosamine/MSM - for joint health
Iron (prescribed 27 day regimen)
Magnesium & B2 - to keep my migraines at bay

It's been difficult to be consistent so this challenge should be a great help! Thanks!


----------



## LiberianGirl (Jan 19, 2010)

I've been MIA for a couple of days...still on track with my vitamins


----------



## Momesque (Jan 20, 2010)

Just took a multi & calcium


----------



## carlana25 (Jan 20, 2010)

i have been a little  but today i took my vitamins


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jan 20, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## MzPrince (Jan 20, 2010)

checking for my daily vit/supplements.


----------



## Day Dreamer (Jan 20, 2010)

checking in for today. Only two more doses for today.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Jan 20, 2010)

I took mine yesterday


----------



## BellaLunie (Jan 20, 2010)

I took the day off yesterday but I took my am set just now


----------



## BellaLunie (Jan 20, 2010)

Bnster said:


> This is really helping me keep on track taking my vitamins. Checking in.
> I am going away next week, does anyone have trouble taking their vitamins supply with them when travelling on a plane?  I was thinking I will need to put them all in a vitamin bottle and not in a zip loc bag.
> 
> What do you doing when travelling to keep up with your vitamin regimen?  I need to take a week supply.



Buy one of those pill organizers from Wal-Mart or a drugstore and put your pills in there.


----------



## Diva_Esq (Jan 20, 2010)

I've been on it!  Just checking in.


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Jan 20, 2010)

Checking in for today.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 20, 2010)

Got my morning vites in.  Checkin in.


----------



## carlana25 (Jan 20, 2010)

I am checking in took all vit


----------



## dionne81l (Jan 20, 2010)

Checking in today!


----------



## LIKI51 (Jan 20, 2010)

checking in


----------



## Momesque (Jan 20, 2010)

Checking in...prenatal and UltraNourish Hair


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 20, 2010)

sleepflower said:


> checking in...for yesterday, technically!
> 
> i am so happy for this challenge. *i would have skipped or given up ALREADY if i did not feel like i am being held responsible*.


 
You and me both!


----------



## NJoy (Jan 20, 2010)

2nd check in for the day.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jan 20, 2010)

I took mine today  I only have a spoonful of flaxseed left to take.


----------



## npryncess (Jan 20, 2010)

Checking in. Took my AM and PM vitamins!


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Jan 20, 2010)

Checking in. Had to re-up on my horsetail pills, but I'm back in business.


----------



## Bigghair (Jan 20, 2010)

I took mine...I need to get some more multis tomorrow.


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 20, 2010)

Everyone has been added unto this point.

Today I took Zinc and Vitamin C.  I'm going to take Flaxseed Oil, more Vit C, NAC, and biotin in a few minutes.


----------



## crvlnghair (Jan 20, 2010)

vitamin check in


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Jan 20, 2010)

Took my vitamins! I am now on the lookout for more


----------



## caligirl2385 (Jan 20, 2010)

checkin' in


----------



## sleepflower (Jan 21, 2010)

check it out...i'm checkin' in!

(for yesterday, technically)


----------



## BellaLunie (Jan 21, 2010)

checking in for my am set and pm set last night


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Jan 21, 2010)

Checking in for today!


----------



## Oasis (Jan 21, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## LIKI51 (Jan 21, 2010)

took mine!


----------



## Momesque (Jan 21, 2010)

Checking in....prenatal and Ultra Nourish Hair.


----------



## andromeda (Jan 21, 2010)

took my vits.


----------



## BellaLunie (Jan 21, 2010)

pm set down!


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 21, 2010)

Took Vit C, NAC, and Zinc.  I'm gonna take Flaxseed Oil, Biotin, and L-Lysine before bed.


----------



## Bnster (Jan 21, 2010)

signing in for yesterday and today


----------



## nymane (Jan 21, 2010)

I've been taking everything


----------



## sleepflower (Jan 21, 2010)

checking in.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Jan 22, 2010)

Like I do every night, I took my supps.


----------



## andromeda (Jan 22, 2010)

took my vits


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Jan 22, 2010)

Checking in for today....hopefully I can get it together this weekend.

I have not been able to stay on track during the weekend.


----------



## shasha8685 (Jan 22, 2010)

Checking in for the week


----------



## MzPrince (Jan 22, 2010)

Checking in for yesterday and today.


----------



## Day Dreamer (Jan 22, 2010)

checking in for today.


----------



## ycj1 (Jan 22, 2010)

checking in


----------



## BellaLunie (Jan 22, 2010)

checking in for the am..I've been bad with my protein shakes. I'll get back on it on Monday


----------



## LovingLengths (Jan 22, 2010)

checking in


----------



## carlana25 (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey ladies I'm checking in


----------



## LIKI51 (Jan 22, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## NJoy (Jan 22, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## Momesque (Jan 22, 2010)

checking in...just took prenatal vitamin and ultra nourish hair.


----------



## dandreiablue (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey Ya'll
I would love to join this challenge. I met a girl on the train today and she RAVED about Natures Bounty Hair, Skin and Nails. I also read awesome reviews online about the vitamins! I will be taking 3 per day from here on out. I will of course update the group with the progress on an ongoing basis. I actually just designed & ordered a hair growth t-shirt to trackm the progress! SO EXCITED.


----------



## BellaLunie (Jan 22, 2010)

pm set down!


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 22, 2010)

Checking in:  I took Vit C, Flaxseed Oil, NAC, and Zinc.  I'm going to take Biotin and L-Lysine before bed.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Jan 22, 2010)

I ran out of prenatal vitamins, but will order more by Monday. I did take my msm and Nioxin.


----------



## Kimdionneca (Jan 22, 2010)

been taking all my vitamins.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 22, 2010)

checking in.  And adding MSM.


----------



## LoveLiLi (Jan 23, 2010)

Checking in for Friday. I have to get better about checking in everyday.


----------



## Bnster (Jan 23, 2010)

Took my vitamins early this morning when I got in.  Trying not to miss a beat.


----------



## BellaLunie (Jan 23, 2010)

checking in for today


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Jan 23, 2010)

Checking in for today and yesterday!


----------



## NJoy (Jan 23, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 23, 2010)

Took NAC, Vit C, and ALA today.


----------



## Bnster (Jan 23, 2010)

took my vitamins today.


----------



## ycj1 (Jan 23, 2010)

checking in!


----------



## crvlnghair (Jan 23, 2010)

vitamin check for yesterday, today, and tomorrow


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Jan 23, 2010)

MSM & Nioxin taken. Good night!


----------



## LoveLiLi (Jan 24, 2010)

Checking in for Saturday.


----------



## sleepflower (Jan 24, 2010)

checking in. <3


----------



## SweetCaramel1 (Jan 24, 2010)

checking in for the week!  i just got an order in from vitacost and after reading all the health benefits of coconut oil i want to add that to my regi


----------



## dionne81l (Jan 24, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## Bigghair (Jan 24, 2010)

Still taking mine and added extra b12


----------



## Day Dreamer (Jan 24, 2010)

checking in for Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## jazii (Jan 24, 2010)

CHECKING IN


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm going on a supplement shopping spree. I'll be back to show you all what I purchased. I did purchase BioSil last week and it's coming tomorrow.


----------



## LuLu (Jan 24, 2010)

Checking in, I have been taking all the vits except MSM...it made my head hurt!


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Jan 24, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 24, 2010)

I took NAC, a multi, and Vit C so far.  I'm also going to take Flaxseed Oil, Biotin, and L-Lysine before bed.


----------



## buddhas_mom (Jan 24, 2010)

Checking in


----------



## DaPPeR (Jan 24, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## Emoniegirl03 (Jan 24, 2010)

LuLu said:


> Checking in, I have been taking all the vits except MSM...it made my head hurt!


 
did you try the MSM cream or spray?


----------



## Emoniegirl03 (Jan 24, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## caligirl2385 (Jan 24, 2010)

checking in


----------



## NJoy (Jan 24, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## Bnster (Jan 24, 2010)

Checking in.  I had no problems in taking my vitamins on the plane. I put the two bottles with my assorted vitamins in my check-in luggage. 

I am in Mechanicsburg, PA on a business trip. I hope to take advantage in getting some hair supply and vitamins while here for the week!


----------



## sleepflower (Jan 24, 2010)

checking in!


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Jan 24, 2010)

MSM and Nioxin taken!


----------



## ycj1 (Jan 24, 2010)

checking in, took my vit. for tonight!


----------



## LoveLiLi (Jan 24, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## dionne81l (Jan 25, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## Misfit Mimi (Jan 25, 2010)

Hello Ladies,

Its been a ruff 2 weeks eye surgery, combined with not being home knocked me off track but i'm back. Vitamin? Check!

Enjoy your day!


----------



## Day Dreamer (Jan 25, 2010)

checking in!


----------



## BellaLunie (Jan 25, 2010)

Misfit Mimi said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Its been a ruff 2 weeks eye surgery, combined with not being home knocked me off track but i'm back. Vitamin? Check!
> 
> Enjoy your day!



aww feel better!


----------



## BellaLunie (Jan 25, 2010)

checking in for today


----------



## andromeda (Jan 25, 2010)

checking in for today and this weekend


----------



## Momesque (Jan 25, 2010)

Checking in ...not sure if I checked in yesterday, but I did take a multivitamin and a calcium yesterday.  Just took a multivitamin.


----------



## LIKI51 (Jan 25, 2010)

Took my Green superfoods, B-12, GNC Womens Ultra Mega Multi, Fibroid Herbs and Milk Thistle


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 25, 2010)

checking in - was a good girl last week


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Checking in for today and Sunday. I only missed Saturday.


----------



## merilusmims (Jan 25, 2010)

Well im trying to sign up since cut off is feb 1st
I will be taking :
Chlorella : 3-9 grams 
L-cysteine -1500mg
Horsetail: 1000mg [until bottle is finished]
Country life maxi hair [till finished] Pills are huge

Thats it for now
I PM'D the OP


----------



## BellaLunie (Jan 25, 2010)

checking in for pm set


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Jan 25, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## dionne81l (Jan 25, 2010)

Checking in


----------



## Oasis (Jan 25, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Jan 25, 2010)

Just took my msm, biosil, and nioxin


----------



## sleepflower (Jan 25, 2010)

accomplished


----------



## againstallodds (Jan 25, 2010)

Signing up for this challenge!! I'm usually pretty good at taking my vitamins but sometimes I just get lazy!

My daily intake consists of:

NOW Foods Brand Biotin 5,000mcg
Rainbow Light Woman's One Multivitamin


----------



## Bnster (Jan 25, 2010)

checking in. I saw at Rite's Nature Bounty had buy 1 get 1 free.  I am going back tomorrow and get Fish Oil with Omega 3 1200mcg. Then I saw GNC Biotin 5000mcg, I am thinking that is too much, I will break out.  I think those were buy 1 and get 1 half off equal or lesser value. 

Currently I am taking Biotin 500mcg which is the most I seen in Canada.  

Is anyone taking 5000mcg in Biotin and if so can you list the pros and cons you have found in using it.  TIA.


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 25, 2010)

Everyone has been added up until this point.


----------



## s1b000 (Jan 25, 2010)

Checking in, took everything today, but missed some over the weekend since I was out of town.


----------



## caligirl2385 (Jan 26, 2010)

checkin in


----------



## DaPPeR (Jan 26, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## carlana25 (Jan 26, 2010)

hey ladies checking in


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Jan 26, 2010)

Checking in for today!


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 26, 2010)

Took Vit C, Flaxseed Oil, ALA, NAC, and Zinc.  Totally missed yesterday.


----------



## LIKI51 (Jan 26, 2010)

taking mine now!


----------



## Day Dreamer (Jan 26, 2010)

checking in.


----------



## Sade' (Jan 26, 2010)

Checking in... still taking:
2 Hair Skin Nail Vit
1-2 L-Lysine
2 Biotin

I dropped the Ginkgo Biloba I think it was contributing to my migraines :-(
I need to get some Flaxseed stat!


----------



## dionne81l (Jan 26, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## DaPPeR (Jan 26, 2010)

I took my vitamins for the night!


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 26, 2010)

Bnster said:


> checking in. I saw at Rite's Nature Bounty had buy 1 get 1 free. I am going back tomorrow and get Fish Oil with Omega 3 1200mcg. Then I saw GNC Biotin 5000mcg, I am thinking that is too much, I will break out. I think those were buy 1 and get 1 half off equal or lesser value.
> 
> Currently I am taking Biotin 500mcg which is the most I seen in Canada.
> 
> Is anyone taking 5000mcg in Biotin and if so can you list the pros and cons you have found in using it. TIA.


 
I'm taking 5000 mcg but I haven't really been consistent with the biotin lately.  When I take it, my nails grow in longer and thicker, but so does the hair on my eyebrows, legs, etc  .  It also helps to clear my skin though some have complained of acne.  Some also say if you experience acne while using Biotin you should increase water intake and take a b-complex supp with it.  HTH.


----------



## babydollhair (Jan 26, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## Sondice (Jan 26, 2010)

Hye  sorry to sign up so late, I though this challenge would be closed already but I def wanna sign up, Ive been slacking the past couple of weeks, so I def wanna get back on it, right now Im taking Biotin 5000 mcg, MSM 1/2 tsp, Multi Vitamin, Omega 369 1000mcg, and  B complex, I'll  be back 2night to check in


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Jan 26, 2010)

Check!


----------



## MzPrince (Jan 26, 2010)

I've been taking my vitamins and supplements everyday. I just keep forgetting to check in.


----------



## Emoniegirl03 (Jan 26, 2010)

checking in


----------



## chocolat79 (Jan 26, 2010)

Checking in!
10mg Biotin
1 tsp MSM
1500mg Maca


----------



## sleepflower (Jan 26, 2010)

checking in for all my vits.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Jan 26, 2010)

Took msm, biosil, and nioxin


----------



## shopgalore (Jan 27, 2010)

Could you add me -
I am taking the following every day -

1. Holland and Barrett - Flaxseed Oil 500mg
2. Holland and Barrett - Biotin 1000
3. Tesco's Odourless Garlic - 2mg
4. Tesco's multi vit and Minerals.
Thanks


----------



## LoveLiLi (Jan 27, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## BellaLunie (Jan 27, 2010)

checking in for yesterday and today


----------



## carlana25 (Jan 27, 2010)

Checking in


----------



## Day Dreamer (Jan 27, 2010)

checking in for today


----------



## Oasis (Jan 27, 2010)

checkin in.


----------



## BrooklynBeauty (Jan 27, 2010)

I hope it's not too late to join 

I'm currently taking: 

Flax oil-2Tb
Msm-100mg 2-3x/day
HF37
Spirulina
Kelp-660mg 1x/day


----------



## ycj1 (Jan 27, 2010)

checkn in. btw added 1 cap of Cayenne and silica!


----------



## varaneka (Jan 27, 2010)

checking in for all the days I haven't posted in here lol


----------



## dionne81l (Jan 27, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## LIKI51 (Jan 27, 2010)

took my green superfoods, GNC Womens ultra mega multi vit, milk thistle, Fibroid Herbs and starting a detox too!


----------



## merilusmims (Jan 27, 2010)

Checking in for today


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Jan 27, 2010)

checking in!


----------



## crvlnghair (Jan 27, 2010)

vitamin check in for the last couple of days


----------



## MzPrince (Jan 27, 2010)

checking in for today.


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Jan 27, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## ycj1 (Jan 27, 2010)

check'n in for tonight!


----------



## sleepflower (Jan 27, 2010)

checking in!


----------



## DaPPeR (Jan 27, 2010)

checking in for tonight as well.. still taking my 3 tablets of natures bounty hair skin and nails.


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 27, 2010)

Took Flaxseed Oil, NAC, Vit C, and Zinc.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 27, 2010)

Checking in.  Added flaxseed and Co Q10.  Ran out of FutureBiotics.  Need to re-up.


----------



## Bnster (Jan 27, 2010)

checking in for today and yesterday.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Jan 27, 2010)

I downed the regulars: msm, nioxin, and biosil


----------



## s1b000 (Jan 28, 2010)

Mission accomplished for today


----------



## BellaLunie (Jan 28, 2010)

checking in


----------



## dionne81l (Jan 28, 2010)

Checking in....Still going strong. I am going to have to restock soon


----------



## Sade' (Jan 28, 2010)

Checking in... I've been doing good with my vitamins. As long as I eat first I am A ok!


----------



## caligirl2385 (Jan 28, 2010)

checkin' in for the am


----------



## Oasis (Jan 28, 2010)

checking in.


----------



## Momesque (Jan 28, 2010)

Checking in for today & yesterday!  I've not taken my vitamins this regularly since I was pregnant several years ago and I feel amazing!  I'm not sure if the amazing feeling is coming from the vitamins alone or from a combo of the vitamins, working out & drinking green tea, but thanks so much for this challenge.


----------



## Mz.Shug (Jan 28, 2010)

Checking in.Took my vitamins consistently for a week and a half. Have a great weekend!


----------



## LIKI51 (Jan 28, 2010)

took mine vit/supps


----------



## LoveLiLi (Jan 28, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Jan 28, 2010)

checkin in!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jan 28, 2010)

Even though my computer is down at home. I am still daily taking my vit.and supp. Checking in.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jan 28, 2010)

Checkin In

Maxi Hair 
Flax, Borage, and Omega Capsules

This is the 1st time ever that I have consistently taken supplements (taking them for over a year) and it has definitely made a difference...


----------



## DaPPeR (Jan 28, 2010)

Checking in for tonight!


----------



## datladystunna (Jan 28, 2010)

Addd me!!! This is just what i need to stick to taking my vitamins

Im taking 5000 mcg Purtians Pride Biotin
Natures Bounty Hair Skin & Nails w/ 3000 mcg Biotin
Natures Bounty Omega 3-6-9 Fish, Flax, Borage
& Women's One a Day

I will be taking one of each pill per day and im trying to drink more water!!


----------



## ycj1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Jan 28, 2010)

Checking in....


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Jan 28, 2010)

Checking in for Misfit Mimi 2


----------



## MissVy (Jan 29, 2010)

So I haven't been on here in a while. 
BUT, I have been keeping with my biotin once a day and I got my phyto cap'energy and have been taking that every morning =]


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Jan 29, 2010)

Took allll the good stuff: msm, nioxin, and biosil


----------



## NJoy (Jan 29, 2010)

Checking in with a question.  I've added MSM to my ton of supplements.  I'm taking 2g daily but thought I saw someone taking as much as 14g(?)

My question is, how much should I be taking?? erplexed


----------



## BellaLunie (Jan 29, 2010)

checking in. Did an oil pulling this morning but I'm not sure if it counts lol


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 29, 2010)

Momesque said:


> Checking in for today & yesterday! I've not taken my vitamins this regularly since I was pregnant several years ago and I feel amazing! I'm not sure if the amazing feeling is coming from the vitamins alone or from a combo of the vitamins, working out & drinking green tea, but thanks so much for this challenge.


 
That's excellent!  I'm happy to hear that!


----------



## chocolat79 (Jan 29, 2010)

Checking in for yesterday! Will come back to check in for today


----------



## BellaLunie (Jan 29, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Checking in with a question.  I've added MSM to my ton of supplements.  I'm taking 2g daily but thought I saw someone taking as much as 14g(?)
> 
> My question is, how much should I be taking?? erplexed



I heard the recommended amount was 10 because your body gets rid of any extra. I'm personally doing 8 but I built up do it and I take it twice daily(4 in am & 4 in pm). HTH


----------



## Emoniegirl03 (Jan 29, 2010)

took my vits and supps


----------



## NJoy (Jan 29, 2010)

BellaLunie said:


> I heard the recommended amount was 10 because your body gets rid of any extra. I'm personally doing 8 but I built up do it and I take it twice daily(4 in am & 4 in pm). HTH


 
Thanks, Bella!  It really did help.  I'll try 3 twice a day to see how that goes and then move up from there.  'preciate the feedback!


----------



## BellaLunie (Jan 29, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Thanks, Bella!  It really did help.  I'll try 3 twice a day to see how that goes and then move up from there.  'preciate the feedback!




you're welcome! Also make sure to up your water intake so you don't break out


----------



## NJoy (Jan 29, 2010)

Drinking more water (of course, all the vites require a ton anyway) and found that adding lemons to my water helps me to take handfuls of vites at a time without getting choked up. And it just tastes better.  

Thanks for the feedback, Bella!

Oh, also added Coenzyme Q10.  I read* it "improves scalp circulation.  Increases tissue oxygenation".  Thought I'd share that. (rec. daily dosage= 60mg per * "Prescription for Nutritional Healing". 2nd ed.)


----------



## Day Dreamer (Jan 29, 2010)

checking in for yesterday and today


----------



## LoveLiLi (Jan 29, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## LIKI51 (Jan 29, 2010)

took my green superfoods, GNC ultra mega multi, milk thistle, fibroid herbs, and my detox stuff....whewww


----------



## Sade' (Jan 29, 2010)

Checking in... all vitamins accounted for!


----------



## dionne81l (Jan 29, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## merilusmims (Jan 29, 2010)

checking in for today and yesterday


----------



## MzPrince (Jan 29, 2010)

Checking in, just took my vitamins and supplements.


----------



## sleepflower (Jan 29, 2010)

I am checking in for today. I forgot if I checked in yesterday, so just in case: checking in for yesterday.


----------



## againstallodds (Jan 29, 2010)

checking in... 5mg biotin, Rainbow light just woman's multivitamin


----------



## ycj1 (Jan 29, 2010)

checking in!


----------



## NJoy (Jan 29, 2010)

Evening check in.


----------



## Mari J (Jan 29, 2010)

Checking in! I'm taking my nioxin and multi vitamins. Time to upgrade to some Biosil and Shen min


----------



## DaPPeR (Jan 30, 2010)

I took all three of Natures Bounty Hair Skin and Nails for today


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Jan 30, 2010)

I forgot to put on here that I took the triple threat yesterday: msm, nioxin, and biosil


----------



## Bigghair (Jan 30, 2010)

I've been taking mine everyday!


----------



## LovingLengths (Jan 30, 2010)

I am checking in for the past few days....


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 30, 2010)

I haven't taken my supps in the last 2 days.  I'm going to take some now.  I'll come check in afterwards, that way I'm accountable.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jan 30, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Jan 30, 2010)

I took 'em all


----------



## Bnster (Jan 30, 2010)

Hey I did good last week. I was away on a business trip and only missed one day taking my vitamins.  Silly me, I was repacking my luggage on the Thursday night and on Friday when came time to take my vitamins I couldn't find where I put it. On well, I got home today and found them while unpacking.  

I know if I didn't have LHCF and this challenge I would have missed a lot of days already.
Thanks for keeping me due diligent!


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 30, 2010)

Okay, I finally took my supps for the day.  Biotin, Multi, Flaxseed Oil, Vit C, and NAC.


----------



## dionne81l (Jan 31, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## dionne81l (Jan 31, 2010)

Checking in for today!


----------



## merilusmims (Jan 31, 2010)

Checking in for today and yesterday took em all!!


----------



## NJoy (Jan 31, 2010)

Man.  forgot to take my evening vites last night.  Morning vites taken today tho.  Upped morning msm to 6g and taking 4 this evening.  That's a big jump from 6g total but, eh, we'll see what happens.


----------



## DaPPeR (Jan 31, 2010)

I took them!!!


----------



## ycj1 (Jan 31, 2010)

checkin in! took all my vit. last night! But desperately needs to more Chlorella fm whole foods! Guess I have to make a road trip to Chicago on Monday to get them!


----------



## Day Dreamer (Jan 31, 2010)

took them all today


----------



## Sade' (Jan 31, 2010)

Checking In...took them all. Almost time to re-up.


----------



## Bnster (Jan 31, 2010)

Checking in. Took my vitamins.


----------



## Oasis (Jan 31, 2010)

checkin in.


----------



## chocolat79 (Jan 31, 2010)

Checking in for the weekend


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Jan 31, 2010)

Forgot yesterday...checking in today.


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 31, 2010)

Checking in:  Took Flaxseeed Oil, Biotin, Vit C, NAC, and Multi.


----------



## sleepflower (Jan 31, 2010)

checking in for yesterday and today


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Feb 1, 2010)

Checking in for today. I let the weekend get away from me and missed fri, sat and sun.


----------



## Momesque (Feb 1, 2010)

Took a Multi and an Ultra Nourish Hair.


----------



## DaPPeR (Feb 1, 2010)

I took all three for the day!


----------



## Day Dreamer (Feb 1, 2010)

checking in for the weekend and today.


----------



## Sade' (Feb 1, 2010)

Checkin in today!


----------



## dionne81l (Feb 1, 2010)

Checking in


----------



## HarySituation (Feb 1, 2010)

YEAHHHH my very first challenge as an LHCFer. Barely made the Feb. 1st deadline but...

I am taking (and have been doing quite well I might add..)

Fish Oil
Biotin
Garlic Supplements
MSM
Vitamin E
Hair, Skin, & Nail Vit.

plus a few others that have absolutely nothing to do with hair..lol..dang never wrote all that down before. Hope I dont OD!


----------



## NJoy (Feb 1, 2010)

checking in.  Welcome HarySituation.


----------



## LoveLiLi (Feb 1, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## merilusmims (Feb 1, 2010)

Checking In
Yeah i cant believe im sticking to it i usually start slacking after a couple weeks


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Feb 1, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## againstallodds (Feb 1, 2010)

checking in. switched by NOW brand biotin for Countrylife 5mg high potency and added 1mg MSM


----------



## varaneka (Feb 1, 2010)

checking in. I'm not noticing that many results other than slight increase in energy.


----------



## sleepflower (Feb 2, 2010)

all done for today


----------



## nymane (Feb 2, 2010)

Checking in


----------



## taj (Feb 2, 2010)

Checking in!! It's been a month since I've posted!! I forgot that I was in this challenge, yikes.   I will be consistent from now on.

*My Vitamin Regimen*
Nioxin- 1 per day
Viviscal-1 per day
B-complex- 1 per day
Multi-vitamin- 4 per day
H20- 64 ounces per day 

I'll began taking B-complex and possibly Biotin within the next 2 weeks. I've started taking everything else listed above and drinking 64 ounces of water.


----------



## Diva_Esq (Feb 2, 2010)

It's been quite a while since I posted, but I'm pleased to say that I've been taking my vitamins faithfully.  I took a break from the fish oil tabs b/c those oily stools are NOT the bee's knees!   I think I will pick them back up, but lower my dosage to one a day instead of 3.  It was just TOO MUCH.  

I am loving my GNC Be Beautiful vitamin.  Super strong nails, less hair shedding in my comb and denman brush during detangling, less nape and edge breakage, great hair strength and growth, and no breakouts!  Winner! 

I am also still taking a probiotic and mult-vitamin daily, in addition to my Be Beautiful.  I will start with 1 fish oil tab per day again. I've been drinking tons more water also.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Feb 2, 2010)

Checking in for today and yesterday.


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 2, 2010)

Checking in, I have been taking my vits everyday, I have dropped flax seed for now because it was making me 1. Hungry 2. A bit sick.

Still taking Garlic tablets, Biotin, Multivit and minerals however, everyday without fail.


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Feb 2, 2010)

checking in


----------



## Esq.2B (Feb 2, 2010)

shopgalore said:


> Checking in, I have been taking my vits everyday, I have dropped flax seed for now because it was making me 1. Hungry 2. A bit sick.
> 
> Still taking Garlic tablets, Biotin, Multivit and minerals however, everyday without fail.


 
Flaxseed was making you sick in what way(s)?


----------



## Sade' (Feb 2, 2010)

Checking in. I am taking:

Biotin (almost done with this bottle)
L-Lysine
Multi-V (almost done with this bottle)
*Recently added:*
MSM
Vitamin C
Magnesium
*Will Add:*
Super B-Complex next week after I run out of the Biotin & Multi-V


----------



## NJoy (Feb 2, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## LoveLiLi (Feb 2, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Feb 2, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## LIKI51 (Feb 2, 2010)

took mine!


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Feb 2, 2010)

I just added Biotin and Vitamin D gummi yum!


----------



## Esq.2B (Feb 2, 2010)

I took my NAC, Biotin, Vit C, and ALA.  I'm going to take Flaxseed and a multi before I go to bed.


----------



## Bnster (Feb 2, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## MzPrince (Feb 3, 2010)

Got my vitamins in yesterday.


About to take them for today.


----------



## NJoy (Feb 3, 2010)

Out of Futurbiotics.  Thinking of changing up to HSN-W from the herb shop. Need to take my morning vites but am starting to hate taking them in the morning. I notice I've been sliding to late afternoon which throws me off schedule.  *Sigh*  Let me go take them now.  Checking in.


----------



## andromeda (Feb 3, 2010)

Checkin for the last week and today.  Missed wednesday and thursday.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Feb 3, 2010)

Checking in for today.


----------



## Day Dreamer (Feb 3, 2010)

took mine for today.


----------



## NJoy (Feb 3, 2010)

Morning check in.  Have a great day, ladies!


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Feb 3, 2010)

checking in for today.


----------



## BellaLunie (Feb 3, 2010)

checking in for the days I missed


----------



## Sade' (Feb 3, 2010)

Pill popper checking in!


----------



## BrooklynBeauty (Feb 3, 2010)

Checking in


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Feb 3, 2010)

cHECK IN


----------



## LoveLiLi (Feb 3, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 3, 2010)

I've been off this wagon for a while. I am so grateful for these email reminders so it's time to jump back on.


----------



## merilusmims (Feb 3, 2010)

Checking in for today


----------



## caligirl2385 (Feb 3, 2010)

checkin in


----------



## dionne81l (Feb 3, 2010)

Checking in


----------



## sleepflower (Feb 3, 2010)

Checking in for today. I forgot yesterday's.


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Feb 4, 2010)

Checking in for today!


----------



## Sade' (Feb 4, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Feb 4, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## andromeda (Feb 4, 2010)

checking in


----------



## LIKI51 (Feb 4, 2010)

took my supps today


----------



## taj (Feb 4, 2010)

check in for 2/2, 2/3 & 2/4


----------



## BellaLunie (Feb 4, 2010)

checking in for today


----------



## buddhas_mom (Feb 4, 2010)

checking in for the week


----------



## Day Dreamer (Feb 4, 2010)

checking in for today.


----------



## dionne81l (Feb 4, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## MzPrince (Feb 4, 2010)

Just took my vits/supplements.


----------



## Jewell (Feb 4, 2010)

Checking in.  Have a new vit regimen that is going good!  I'm also staying consistent and on schedule with taking them.


----------



## NJoy (Feb 4, 2010)

checking in for morning and evening doses.


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Feb 4, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## caligirl2385 (Feb 4, 2010)

checkin in


----------



## Bigghair (Feb 4, 2010)

I am checking in.  I have been taking mine everyday.


----------



## merilusmims (Feb 4, 2010)

Checking in been taking mine everyday and im feelin some growth!!!


----------



## Aggie (Feb 4, 2010)

Ladies, I just ordered me some Phytospecific Cap E'nergy Supplemnts from Ebay last night and I am so excited and can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## Mari J (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey Ladies! Just bought another bottle of Nioxin hair growth vitamins and am now taking two a day. I also ordered shen min and biosil so they should be arriving soon! So excited!


----------



## ycj1 (Feb 5, 2010)

still taking them faithfully every day!


----------



## Day Dreamer (Feb 5, 2010)

checking in for today. My vitabase hair, skin, nails vitamin is almost finished so I ordered the Purvana Hair skin nails. I will be trying thses as soon as my vitabase is completely finished.


----------



## BellaLunie (Feb 5, 2010)

checking in


----------



## DaPPeR (Feb 5, 2010)

I took my vitamins last night. All three.

ETA: Just took my three for today


----------



## LIKI51 (Feb 5, 2010)

today I...
ACV 
green superfoods
GNC Womens Ultra Mega MultiVit
Fibroid Herbs


----------



## NJoy (Feb 5, 2010)

Morning vites check in (a little late).


----------



## Bigghair (Feb 5, 2010)

I took mine today.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Feb 5, 2010)

I took all my vitamins!


----------



## jazii (Feb 6, 2010)

I finally got a pill organizer so hopefully that will help me remenber to take them =)


----------



## sleepflower (Feb 6, 2010)

checking in for today. i forgot for at least one day.


----------



## dionne81l (Feb 6, 2010)

Checking in for yesterday and today.


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Feb 6, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## LoveLiLi (Feb 6, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Feb 6, 2010)

Checking in for Friday and Today.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 6, 2010)

Checking in...took Nioxin Recharging Complex, Vit. C, EFAs, MSM and Biotin tonight. I ran out of my multi vitamins so I had to reorder them (Rainbow Light Women's Just One) online at vitacost.com.


----------



## Sade' (Feb 7, 2010)

Checking in for Friday yesterday & today.


----------



## babydollhair (Feb 7, 2010)

Checking in for yesterday and will do today. I am doing 5mg biotin, 3mg b12 and 3 grams of chlorella.


----------



## datladystunna (Feb 7, 2010)

checking in...comp been down for awhile.. still taking 5 mg biotin, natures bounty hair skin nails, natures bounty fish, flaxseed, borax, and womens one a day multi


----------



## LoveLiLi (Feb 7, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Feb 7, 2010)

jazii said:


> I finally got a pill organizer so hopefully that will help me remenber to take them =)


 
 me too. It came sometime over the weekend. I was in ATL, so I had limited access to the internet. So...I did take my vitamins/supplements while I was there. 

I added the following to my regimen:


----------



## NJoy (Feb 7, 2010)

checking in with morning vites.


----------



## taj (Feb 7, 2010)

CHECKING IN FOR 2/5, 2/6 & 2/7!


----------



## Bnster (Feb 7, 2010)

I was sick since past Thursday - I don't know if it was the stomach flu or what, so I laid off the vitamins since then. I'm good now and decided I will restart taking my vitamins tomorrow.


----------



## DaPPeR (Feb 8, 2010)

I took my three vitamins tonight.....


----------



## dionne81l (Feb 8, 2010)

Checking in for Sunday!


----------



## NJoy (Feb 8, 2010)

I need to refresh my stock.  I'm out of hair vites, running dangerously low on chlorella, horsetail and aminos.  I will replenish because SOMEthing that I'm taking is causing me to lose weight effortlessly.  I suspect it's either the chlorella cleaning me out or the green tea capsules.  I'm eating the same, even late night snacking, and I've lost 13 pounds since I started in January.  I've been  hanging on to this weight since the birth of my 3 yr old and now I'm where I wanted to be without exercising (God knew I was too lazy to exercise).  I think my metabolism is back to my normal rate.  I don't know. I just know I'm continuing everything exactly the way I've been doing it.  I feel so healthy and my skin is glowing.  It HAS to be the supplements so, I'm thrilled to be a part of this challenge.  AND, it's caused me to increase my water intake so, that's a plus too.  Just thought I'd share.


----------



## datladystunna (Feb 8, 2010)

checking in for today....haha i jus found two vitamins on my floor this mornin i realized i put them down somewhere to get water then take them and totally forgot about it lol. but i have been doin really good on taking them everyday


----------



## caligirl2385 (Feb 8, 2010)

checking in


----------



## LiberianGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

It's been awhile since I checked in...have not been very consisitent over the last week. Looking to redeem myself from here on out. I'm also decreasing my hair vitamins to 1/day cause the biotin broke me out.


----------



## MzPrince (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm taking half my vits/ supplements now. The other half with dinner.


----------



## Day Dreamer (Feb 8, 2010)

checking in for today and sunday but I missed all of them on saturday.


----------



## Diva_Esq (Feb 8, 2010)

Checking in...still going strong!


----------



## LIKI51 (Feb 8, 2010)

TOOK ALL MINE TODAY!


----------



## Sade' (Feb 8, 2010)

Checking in for today and yesterday!

Hair Skin & Nails
B-Complex
MSM
Vitamin C
Magnesium


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Feb 8, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## Bnster (Feb 8, 2010)

Back on track.


----------



## LoveLiLi (Feb 9, 2010)

Checking in for 2-8-10.


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Feb 9, 2010)

Checking in.  I am still going strong.


----------



## ycj1 (Feb 9, 2010)

checking in have been taking them every day since my last post!


----------



## MzPrince (Feb 9, 2010)

Taking my vitamins and supplements now. Half now and other half at dinner.


----------



## LiberianGirl (Feb 9, 2010)

checking in


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 9, 2010)

Checking in! I am going to have to shake it up a bit though, since taking my mixture of pills, I am so hungry...Still!!Lol!


----------



## LIKI51 (Feb 9, 2010)

checking in for tuesday


----------



## Day Dreamer (Feb 9, 2010)

checking in for today


----------



## Esq.2B (Feb 9, 2010)

Okay I've been slacking since last Friday or so.  I'm back on it.  Today I took Vit C, NAC, ALA, and Biotin.


----------



## LoveLiLi (Feb 9, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## Sade' (Feb 9, 2010)

Checking in! Took all my vitamins today.


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Feb 9, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## Toney (Feb 9, 2010)

I know I'm late in joining this challenge, my computer needed repair. Please make an exception because I definitely want to join. I have so many vitamins that I don't take that I could use the support.

Vitamin C, E, Calcium, B-12, Multi-Vitamin.

Thanks, Toney.


----------



## Bnster (Feb 9, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## caligirl2385 (Feb 9, 2010)

checking in


----------



## dionne81l (Feb 10, 2010)

Checking in! Tuesday


----------



## Aggie (Feb 10, 2010)

Checking in for yesterday and today...


----------



## datladystunna (Feb 10, 2010)

checking in!


----------



## DaPPeR (Feb 10, 2010)

checking in!


----------



## NJoy (Feb 10, 2010)

Checking in late with my morning vites.  Taking evening vites before bed.  I gotta tighten up my schedule.


----------



## merilusmims (Feb 10, 2010)

checking in


----------



## LoveLiLi (Feb 10, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Feb 10, 2010)

Check in!


----------



## Bnster (Feb 10, 2010)

checking in.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Feb 10, 2010)

I've taken all of my vitamins


----------



## Esq.2B (Feb 11, 2010)

Took my supps for the day.


----------



## LIKI51 (Feb 11, 2010)

taking mine now, missed yesterday


----------



## Day Dreamer (Feb 11, 2010)

checking in.


----------



## NJoy (Feb 11, 2010)

checking in.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 11, 2010)

Checking in...

Took some diatomaceous earth, Nioxin Recharging Complex, Vit. C, D, Multi, MSM and Biotin.


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 11, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## LoveLiLi (Feb 11, 2010)

Checking in. 

I think I'm going to stop using the Cell Food Silica for now.
I've been breaking out all across my face these past few weeks and the newest addition to my supplement stash is silica.


----------



## DaPPeR (Feb 11, 2010)

Checking in....


----------



## Esq.2B (Feb 11, 2010)

Checking in, took Biotin, Vit C, L-Lysine, and NAC.


----------



## Bigghair (Feb 12, 2010)

Hello fellow pill poppers!  I've been taking my vitamins.  It looks like I will need to get some more flax seed oil soon.....


----------



## dionne81l (Feb 12, 2010)

Checking in for Thursday.........will check in later for today.


----------



## Sade' (Feb 12, 2010)

Checking in...took all my vitamins all week. I just need to take my B vitamin for today.


----------



## Day Dreamer (Feb 12, 2010)

checking in today.Added some Vit. C cause this cold is killing me.


----------



## LIKI51 (Feb 12, 2010)

took my Green superfoods, GNC Womens Ultra Mega and Milk Thistle


----------



## dionne81l (Feb 12, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## Bnster (Feb 13, 2010)

Checking in for Thursday and Friday.


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Feb 13, 2010)

Im a late joiner but Ive been taking vitamins in the AM:

Biotin
Chromium
Fish Oil
Pre-Natal (Need the folic acid)
Women's One-A-Day Multi

Glad this challenge is here to remind me to stay on my note!


----------



## DaPPeR (Feb 13, 2010)

Took my vits!


----------



## LoveLiLi (Feb 13, 2010)

I forgot to check in yesterday, but I did take my supplements.


----------



## taj (Feb 13, 2010)

I've been taking my vitamins.


----------



## caligirl2385 (Feb 13, 2010)

checkin in


----------



## NJoy (Feb 13, 2010)

checking in!


----------



## ycj1 (Feb 13, 2010)

checking in, took mine last night, and today half! I will take my other half later tonight!


----------



## dionne81l (Feb 13, 2010)

Checking in


----------



## taj (Feb 13, 2010)

I took my vits 2day.


----------



## LoveLiLi (Feb 13, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## Esq.2B (Feb 14, 2010)

Checking in for Friday and Saturday.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Feb 14, 2010)

I haven't checked in for a few days, but I have been taking all of my vitamins and supplements


----------



## DaPPeR (Feb 14, 2010)

Checkin in....


----------



## dionne81l (Feb 14, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## HauteHippie (Feb 14, 2010)

So, I started a thread on Centrum's new vitamin (Women's Ultra), but it didn't take. erplexed If anyone is interested on cutting down on cost and the amount of pills, this vitamin may  help. I don't remember everything off the top of my head but I do remember that it contains 4mgs of biotin and some other things for hair, skin, and nails. I still take my Omega 3 gels, spirulina/chlorela, MSM, garlic, vitamin C, and iron but I no longer take 2 GNC hair pills a day plus a multivitamin. These vitamins are about 10 dollars and come with 100 in them. There ae coupons for $5.00 off of two bottles on their website. 
HTH
http://www.centrum.com/productdetail.aspx?BrandProductId=116&WT.srch=1

Centrum® Ultra Women's Tablets

  	Supplement Facts 	 
  	Serving Size 1 Tablet 	 

  	Each Tablet Contains 	% Daily Value 	 

  	Vitamin A 3,500 IU (29% as Beta-Carotene) 	70% 	 
  	Vitamin C 75 mg 	125% 	 
  	Vitamin D 800 IU 	200% 	 
  	Vitamin E 35 IU 	117% 	 
  	Vitamin K 50 mcg 	63% 	 
  	Thiamin 1.1 mg 	73% 	 
  	Riboflavin 1.1 mg 	65% 	 
  	Niacin 14 mg 	70% 	 
  	Vitamin B6 2 mg 	100% 	 
  	Folic Acid 400 mcg 	100% 	 
  	Vitamin B12 6 mcg 	100% 	 
  	Biotin 40 mcg 	13% 	 
  	Pantothenic Acid 15 mg 	150% 	 
  	Calcium 500 mg 	50% 	 
  	Iron 18 mg 	100% 	 
  	Phosphorus 20 mg 	2% 	 
  	Iodine 150 mcg 	100% 	 
  	Magnesium 100 mg 	25% 	 
  	Zinc 8 mg 	53% 	 
  	Selenium 55 mcg 	79% 	 
  	Copper 0.9 mg 	45% 	 
  	Manganese 1.8 mg 	90% 	 
  	Chromium 25 mcg 	21% 	 
  	Molybdenum 50 mcg 	67% 	 
  	Chloride 72 mg 	2% 	 
  	Potassium 80 mg 	2% 	 

  	Boron 150 mcg 	* 	 
  	Nickel 5 mcg 	* 	 
  	Silicon 2 mg 	* 	 
  	Tin 10 mcg 	* 	 
  	Vanadium 10 mcg 	* 	 

  	* Daily Value not established. 	 

  	INGREDIENTS:
Calcium Carbonate, Potassium Chloride, Pregelatinized Corn Starch, Ascorbic Acid (Vit. C), Dibasic Calcium Phosphate, Magnesium Oxide, Crospovidone. Contains < 2% of: Acacia, Ascorbyl Palmitate, Beta-Carotene, BHT, Biotin, Boric Acid, Calcium Pantothenate, Calcium Stearate, Cholecalciferol (Vit. D3), Chromium Picolinate, Citric Acid, Corn Starch, Cupric Sulfate, Cyanocobalamin (Vit. B12), dl-Alpha Tocopheryl Acetate (Vit. E), FD&C Blue No. 2 Aluminum Lake, FD&C Red No. 40 Aluminum Lake, Ferrous Fumarate, Folic Acid, Gelatin, Hydrogenated Palm Oil, Hypromellose, Lecithin, Lutein, Magnesium Stearate, Manganese Sulfate, Medium-Chain Triglycerides, Microcrystalline Cellulose, Modified Food Starch, Niacinamide, Nickelous Sulfate, Phytonadione (Vit. K), Polyethylene Glycol, Polyvinyl Alcohol, Potassium Iodide, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vit. B6), Riboflavin (Vit. B2), Silicon Dioxide, Sodium Ascorbate, Sodium Benzoate, Sodium Borate, Sodium Citrate, Sodium Metavanadate, Sodium Molybdate, Sodium Selenate, Sorbic Acid, Sucrose, Talc, Thiamine Mononitrate (Vit. B1), Titanium Dioxide, Tocopherols, Vitamin A Acetate (Vit. A), Zinc Oxide. May also contain < 2% of: Maltodextrin, Sodium Aluminosilicate, Sunflower Oil, Tribasic Calcium Phosphate. Contains: Soy. 	 

Suggested Use:
Adults – Take one tablet daily with food. Not formulated for use in children. Do not exceed suggested use.

As with any supplement, if you are pregnant, nursing, or taking medication, consult your doctor before use.

WARNING: Accidental overdose of iron-containing products is a leading cause of fatal poisoning in children under 6. Keep this product out of reach of children. In case of accidental overdose, call a doctor or poison control center immediately

IMPORTANT INFORMATION:
Long-term intake of high levels of vitamin A (excluding that sourced from beta-carotene) may increase the risk of osteoporosis in adults. Do not take this product if taking other vitamin A supplements.

http://www.centrum.com/productdetail.aspx?BrandProductId=116&WT.srch=1


----------



## s1b000 (Feb 14, 2010)

Checking in, I've been a bit hit and miss this week so I need to step it up.


----------



## LoveLiLi (Feb 14, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 14, 2010)

Checking in....


----------



## caligirl2385 (Feb 14, 2010)

checkin in


----------



## Sade' (Feb 14, 2010)

Checkin in


----------



## Queen_Earth (Feb 14, 2010)

EtherealEnigma said:


> So, I started a thread on Centrum's new vitamin (Women's Ultra), but it didn't take. erplexed If anyone is interested on cutting down on cost and the amount of pills, this vitamin may  help. I don't remember everything off the top of my head but I do remember that it contains 4mgs of biotin and some other things for hair, skin, and nails. I still take my Omega 3 gels, spirulina/chlorela, MSM, garlic, vitamin C, and iron but I no longer take 2 GNC hair pills a day plus a multivitamin. These vitamins are about 10 dollars and come with 100 in them. There ae coupons for $5.00 off of two bottles on their website.
> HTH
> http://www.centrum.com/productdetail.aspx?BrandProductId=116&WT.srch=1
> 
> ...




I appreciated it!! I am trying to decide between that and GNC Women's Ultra Mega (I think this is different from both the GNC skin, hair, nails and the GNC Nourshhair)...The GNC seems to have larger doses of the good stuff; but I am not sure if that is good or bad


----------



## Esq.2B (Feb 14, 2010)

s1b000 said:


> Checking in, I've been a bit hit and miss this week so I need to step it up.


 
Yeah, I've been the same way.  I need to act like I know and get back to it. erplexed


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Feb 15, 2010)

I am still in this challenge. If I forget to post. I take my vit.& supp. daily.


----------



## taj (Feb 15, 2010)

Check in: I've added b-complex in to my regimen


----------



## BellaLunie (Feb 15, 2010)

I didn't take them at all last week  but I'm back on it and checking in for the today


----------



## LIKI51 (Feb 15, 2010)

took my ACV, green superfoods and GNC Womens Ultra Mega Multi Vits


----------



## sleepflower (Feb 15, 2010)

I really fell off the bandwagon.  Sad, too, because I feel these vitamins have really helped my hair out.

Starting TODAY I am back on.


----------



## Sade' (Feb 15, 2010)

Checking in...I have been consistent.


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Feb 15, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## DaPPeR (Feb 15, 2010)

Just took them for today...I don't know about my hair just yet but the Natures Bounty Hair Skin and Nails have my nails very strong and thick! That's a plus because they are never like that.


----------



## dionne81l (Feb 15, 2010)

Checking in still going strong!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LoveLiLi (Feb 15, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## caligirl2385 (Feb 15, 2010)

checkin in


----------



## Aggie (Feb 15, 2010)

Checking in...


----------



## Esq.2B (Feb 16, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Feb 16, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## LIKI51 (Feb 16, 2010)

taking mine now.  I honestly believe all these vits are the reason I haven"t gotten sick.


----------



## MzPrince (Feb 16, 2010)

checking in for today.


----------



## datladystunna (Feb 16, 2010)

checking in


----------



## Aggie (Feb 16, 2010)

Checking in. Took half of my vitamins this morning after breakfast and the other half after lunch today. This is so much easier than trying to take them all in one sitting.


----------



## sleepflower (Feb 16, 2010)

Checking in for today.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Feb 16, 2010)

LIKI51 said:


> taking mine now. I honestly believe all these vits are the reason I haven"t gotten sick.


 
Me too!!  ( ::knock on wood:: )

People all around me have gotten sick, but me...NOPE 

My skin is clearing up and I feel great!! I got an inch o' hair in January. I look forward to sleeping every night because it's always so restful, and I don't wake up in the middle of the night like I usually do.

After I take my supp's tonight, I'll post pics of all the good stuff I take.


----------



## taj (Feb 16, 2010)

Taken!!!


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Feb 16, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## Esq.2B (Feb 17, 2010)

Checking in...


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Feb 17, 2010)

I haven't been taking my vitamins, starting back tomorrow morning.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Feb 17, 2010)

I fell off BIG time. Off to take my vitamins.


----------



## dionne81l (Feb 17, 2010)

Checking in for Tuesday!


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Feb 17, 2010)

Checking in Ladies!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Feb 17, 2010)

Checking in for today.


----------



## datladystunna (Feb 17, 2010)

checking in


----------



## Sade' (Feb 17, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## BrooklynBeauty (Feb 17, 2010)

I fell of during V-day weekend ....oof to take my vits


----------



## ycj1 (Feb 17, 2010)

checking in, and still taking them every day!


----------



## Ms.Hollywood (Feb 17, 2010)

Is it too late to join this challenge? or have i missed the bandwagon? i cant seem to find a vitamin challenge besides this oneerplexed


----------



## LIKI51 (Feb 17, 2010)

taking mine now!


----------



## MzPrince (Feb 17, 2010)

checking for the day.


----------



## Day Dreamer (Feb 17, 2010)

I am checking in. I missed saturday but was good for sunday and monday. I finished my vitabase hair, skin, nails on monday and on tuesday I started purvana hair skin nails. I switched from the vitabase because even though it worked for my hair and skin, i was curious about the purvana so I decided to try it.therefore, I am ckecking in for tuesday and today.


----------



## dionne81l (Feb 17, 2010)

Checking in for today


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Feb 17, 2010)

They say it takes 21 days to make a habit - 48 days strong and I've developed a good habit that I plan on sticking with through the entire year


----------



## NJoy (Feb 17, 2010)

Checking in.  Started back on HSN-W (Nature's Sunshine).  I've always had good results with it making my hair strong.


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Feb 17, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## Bnster (Feb 18, 2010)

Checking in for the past 2 days. Missed 1 day though.


----------



## Esq.2B (Feb 18, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## DaPPeR (Feb 18, 2010)

Took all three.......


----------



## BellaLunie (Feb 18, 2010)

checking in for the past couple of days! Anyone else taking a high dosage of biotin and notice fine nipple hairs not on the actual areola but the perimeter ?


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Feb 18, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## MzPrince (Feb 18, 2010)

Just took vitamin and supplements


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Feb 18, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## Sade' (Feb 18, 2010)

Checking In!


----------



## datladystunna (Feb 18, 2010)

checking in !


----------



## caligirl2385 (Feb 18, 2010)

checkin in


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Feb 18, 2010)

BellaLunie said:


> checking in for the past couple of days! Anyone else taking a high dosage of biotin and notice fine nipple hairs not on the actual areola but the perimeter ?


 
err...   no


----------



## Bnster (Feb 19, 2010)

checking in for Thursday.


----------



## NJoy (Feb 19, 2010)

BellaLunie said:


> checking in for the past couple of days! Anyone else taking a high dosage of biotin and notice fine nipple hairs not on the actual areola but the perimeter ?


 
No, but I'm not sure what a high dosage would be.  That said, how much biotin is everyone taking?


----------



## Esq.2B (Feb 19, 2010)

Checking in...


----------



## taj (Feb 19, 2010)

I've been taking my vitamins!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Feb 19, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## dionne81l (Feb 19, 2010)

Checking in for yesterday!!


----------



## Sade' (Feb 19, 2010)

Took MSM Magnesium and Vit C this morning. I will be taking my Super B Complex after lunch.


----------



## BellaLunie (Feb 19, 2010)

checking in




Forever in Bloom said:


> err...   no



I'm a hairy person and it's been upped a notch. I'm going to slow down 



NJoy said:


> No, but I'm not sure what a high dosage would be.  That said, how much biotin is everyone taking?


 
I've been taking 10 mcg(5 2's daily) next week I'm cutting back to 5mcg daily


----------



## NJoy (Feb 19, 2010)

BellaLunie said:


> checking in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wow! That does seem like a lot.  I'm taking 3000-5000 mcg daily.  The bottle says to take 1 1000mcg tablet up to 5x daily.  I'm not faithful in 5x a day.  I can only do 2x a day so I do 3/2 or 2/2 tablets daily.

That said, checking in!


----------



## Aggie (Feb 19, 2010)

Checking in for yesterday and today.


----------



## Bnster (Feb 19, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## Esq.2B (Feb 20, 2010)

Checking in...


----------



## DaPPeR (Feb 20, 2010)

DaPPeR said:


> Took all three.......


 "                                               "


----------



## Bigghair (Feb 20, 2010)

I've been taking mine stash daily.  Time to get more Flax seed oil and b12.


----------



## andromeda (Feb 20, 2010)

Checking in for the last <however long it's been since I last checked in  >.  I've gotten better at swallowing pills.   I started a liver detox (lemon, olive oil and water) today and will try to keep up with it for at least the next month.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 20, 2010)

Checking in...


----------



## Esq.2B (Feb 20, 2010)

Checking in...


----------



## merilusmims (Feb 20, 2010)

checking in


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Feb 20, 2010)

51 days of consistency 

Rock on!


----------



## DaPPeR (Feb 21, 2010)

DaPPeR said:


> " "


 Checking in for the night!


----------



## NJoy (Feb 21, 2010)

checking in.


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Feb 21, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## taj (Feb 21, 2010)

Taken!


----------



## Bnster (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi Checking in. I have added Flaxseed oil and B12 to my vitamins. I ran out of Shinmen and the grape seed. Need to restock.  I was told GNC has a sale going on going to check them out tomorrow.


----------



## dionne81l (Feb 21, 2010)

Checking in for Saturday and today


----------



## Day Dreamer (Feb 21, 2010)

checking in for saturday and sunday


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 21, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 21, 2010)

Checking in...I now take 2 Tbs of diatomaceous earth to 32oz glass of water and added it to my list of daily vitamins. I sip on it all day until finished. I drink water in between of course.


----------



## DaPPeR (Feb 21, 2010)

DaPPeR said:


> Checking in for the night!


 
Im so consistent! love it..I dont think I would have, if it werent for checking in! Loving this challenge!


----------



## Esq.2B (Feb 22, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Feb 22, 2010)

I added Evening Primrose into the mix 
I believe this is causing the boobage to expand ?? It is definitely not "that time" and this is the only new addition to the vitamin crew. I have been using it for a week


----------



## taj (Feb 22, 2010)

Taken!


----------



## Sade' (Feb 22, 2010)

Checking in for the weekend!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Feb 22, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## BellaLunie (Feb 22, 2010)

checking in


----------



## ycj1 (Feb 22, 2010)

checking in, still taking them everyday. But I think once my Biosil and Shen Min run out I will not restock them.


----------



## Day Dreamer (Feb 22, 2010)

checking in


----------



## buddhas_mom (Feb 22, 2010)

checking in


----------



## andromeda (Feb 22, 2010)

checking in


----------



## LIKI51 (Feb 22, 2010)

taking mine right now, need to double up today cause I'm tired!


----------



## Aggie (Feb 22, 2010)

DaPPeR said:


> Im so consistent! love it..I dont think I would have, if it werent for checking in! Loving this challenge!


 
I feel the same way Dapper. It's when I check my emails and see this thread that I remember tho take my vitamins in most cases. So ditto on loving this challenge.


----------



## Bnster (Feb 22, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## caligirl2385 (Feb 22, 2010)

checkin in


----------



## dionne81l (Feb 22, 2010)

checking in!


----------



## NJoy (Feb 22, 2010)

Aggie said:


> I feel the same way Dapper. It's when I check my emails and see this thread that I remember tho take my vitamins in most cases. So ditto on loving this challenge.


 
Ditto!  Checking in


----------



## carlana25 (Feb 23, 2010)

checkin in


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Feb 23, 2010)

Took 'em 

Later!


----------



## taj (Feb 23, 2010)

Taken!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Feb 23, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## Day Dreamer (Feb 23, 2010)

checking in for today


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Feb 23, 2010)

Checking in...I fell off for a few days, but I am back on.


----------



## buddhas_mom (Feb 23, 2010)

Checking in


----------



## MzPrince (Feb 23, 2010)

checking in for the day.


----------



## dionne81l (Feb 23, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## Sade' (Feb 23, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## BellaLunie (Feb 23, 2010)

checking in


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Feb 23, 2010)

Checking in...


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Feb 24, 2010)

I took them all. Night ladies!


----------



## NJoy (Feb 24, 2010)

checkin in


----------



## ycj1 (Feb 24, 2010)

checking in and still taking them faithfully!


----------



## equestrian (Feb 24, 2010)

Crap missed the deadline for being officially in the group. erplexed  

nevertheless still taking my Biotin, B-complex and BioSil tho religiously every day. I'm going to add MSM next time i can get to CVS.


----------



## nymane (Feb 24, 2010)

checking in


----------



## jturner7156 (Feb 24, 2010)

Im back in. Fell off pretty badly but will pick back up today and continue to check in.


----------



## MzPrince (Feb 24, 2010)

taking them as I type for the day.


----------



## Day Dreamer (Feb 24, 2010)

checking in for today


----------



## taj (Feb 24, 2010)

Taken!!!


----------



## Esq.2B (Feb 24, 2010)

Checking in for today back to the last time I checked in, lol


----------



## Queen_Earth (Feb 24, 2010)

not officially in challenge but I'm here with yall...I have been taken GNC Nourishair every night at about 7 since they came (I think Saturday)


----------



## DaPPeR (Feb 24, 2010)

checking in for the night...fell off alil bit


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Feb 24, 2010)

checking in for today!


----------



## merilusmims (Feb 24, 2010)

checking in


----------



## datladystunna (Feb 24, 2010)

checking in


----------



## Aggie (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks to this thread, I just took my vitamins again. Thanks again for the reminder ladies.


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Feb 24, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## caligirl2385 (Feb 24, 2010)

checkin in


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Feb 25, 2010)

55 DAYS STRONG!!

Hear me ROAR!!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Feb 25, 2010)

Checking in yesterday and today.


----------



## dionne81l (Feb 25, 2010)

Checking in


----------



## caligirl2385 (Feb 25, 2010)

checkin in


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Feb 25, 2010)

Checkin in.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 25, 2010)

Checking in for today...


----------



## Queen_Earth (Feb 25, 2010)

unofficially checked in!


----------



## DaPPeR (Feb 25, 2010)

Checkin in!


----------



## ycj1 (Feb 25, 2010)

check check


----------



## dionne81l (Feb 26, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## taj (Feb 26, 2010)

Taken!


----------



## ycj1 (Feb 27, 2010)

checking in! took my vities!


----------



## DaPPeR (Feb 27, 2010)

DaPPeR said:


> Checkin in!



YUP........


----------



## taj (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm done!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Feb 27, 2010)

I forgot to check in yesterday, but I took my vitamins


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Feb 27, 2010)

I am still on track


----------



## dionne81l (Feb 27, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## Aggie (Feb 27, 2010)

Checking in also.


----------



## MonaRae (Feb 27, 2010)

Missed a few days but I'm still in the game.


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Feb 27, 2010)

DC'ing tonight with Pantene Time Renewal Replenishing Mask.
*
*


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Feb 28, 2010)

Mrs. Verde said:


> DC'ing tonight with Pantene Time Renewal Replenishing Mask.


 
Errr...


----------



## andromeda (Feb 28, 2010)

checking in for the last week.

I've been doing my morning liver cleanse (olive oil + whole lemon) drink and taking my vits.  I've noticed a positive change in overall energy and hopefully that means that my vitamins are being absorbed better.  I've also been sure to get fish oil in its natural form - had some wonderful salmon over the course of 3 days this week.  Also bought a huge bag of lentils and started eating them on Wednesday.  It's still been hard for me to stay on top of my water game bc I'm simply not thirsty.  I want to start back taking Biotin (Country Life 5000 mcg) but until my water game is on point, I'm avoiding doing so.


----------



## buddhas_mom (Feb 28, 2010)

Checking in. I just added spirulina to my vitamin reg. I'll see if it helps any.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 28, 2010)

Checking in...took some of my vitamins a little early today and the rest I'll take a little later this evening.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 28, 2010)

Mrs. Verde said:


> DC'ing tonight with Pantene Time Renewal Replenishing Mask.


 


Forever in Bloom said:


> Errr...


 
, I think Mrs. Verde posted this in the wrong thread .


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Mar 1, 2010)

Took my vitamins and supplements!


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Mar 1, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## MzPrince (Mar 1, 2010)

Just took my vits/supplements today.


----------



## dionne81l (Mar 1, 2010)

Checking in. I love this thread!!!


----------



## nymane (Mar 1, 2010)

checking in...I'm also taking biotin now


----------



## caligirl2385 (Mar 1, 2010)

checkin in


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm thinking of taking a night off, to surprise/shock my body. I'm sure it'll be wondering, "Where's my supps?"


----------



## LoveLiLi (Mar 1, 2010)

I haven't been checking in, but I've been taking my supplements daily.

I missed 3 days of chlorella because I ran out and couldn't find the Earthrise chlorella anywhere, but that's the only thing I missed.

Strangely enough the stores I went to had plenty of Earthrise spirulina...:scratchch Now I have to find out if they've discontinued making their chlorella.


----------



## Esq.2B (Mar 2, 2010)

Totally missed the last 5 days or so, for no good reason.  Just couldn't be bothered I guess lol.  I'm back on though.  Just took Vit C, NAC, Iron, and multi.


----------



## Sade' (Mar 2, 2010)

Checking in for the weekend thru today.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Mar 2, 2010)

Checking in. Even though I forget to check in I am still in the challenge.


----------



## MzPrince (Mar 2, 2010)

Checking in for the day.


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Mar 2, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## BellaLunie (Mar 2, 2010)

checking in


----------



## dionne81l (Mar 2, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## Esq.2B (Mar 2, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Mar 3, 2010)

Took 'em


----------



## taj (Mar 3, 2010)

Taken: I'm so proud of myself. I've been consistent with taking my vitamins and haven't missed a day! I'm on my second box of viviscal.


----------



## Sade' (Mar 3, 2010)

Checking in...


----------



## BellaLunie (Mar 3, 2010)

checkin in for the am


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Mar 3, 2010)

Checking in..


----------



## LIKI51 (Mar 3, 2010)

haven't checked in for a while...but I am takin my supps!


----------



## Day Dreamer (Mar 3, 2010)

checking in for the weekend, monday, tuesday and today. Have not missed a day.


----------



## taj (Mar 3, 2010)

*Taken!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## dionne81l (Mar 3, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## caligirl2385 (Mar 3, 2010)

checkin in


----------



## Aggie (Mar 3, 2010)

Checking in for today and yesterday if I haven't done so already.


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Mar 3, 2010)

Checking in although I ran out of biotin pills. so I will drink my protein shake that has biotin until I get a refill.


----------



## ycj1 (Mar 3, 2010)

checking in, and still taking them faithfully everyday!


----------



## NJoy (Mar 3, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## Esq.2B (Mar 3, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## Jewell (Mar 3, 2010)

Just stopping in to say I'm still faithfully on the chall and taking my vits er'day!


----------



## LoveLiLi (Mar 3, 2010)

Checking in for the last couple of days.


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Mar 4, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## BellaLunie (Mar 4, 2010)

checking in


----------



## NJoy (Mar 4, 2010)

A.M. check in!


----------



## Day Dreamer (Mar 4, 2010)

checking in for today. Added a multi vitamin called special two.


----------



## LiberianGirl (Mar 4, 2010)

Oh goodness...I've been bad---not consistent at all. I'm actually almost out of vitamins and will pick some more up today.


----------



## LIKI51 (Mar 4, 2010)

just took mine!


----------



## dionne81l (Mar 4, 2010)

Checking in.  I haven't missed a day yet!


----------



## Esq.2B (Mar 5, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## ycj1 (Mar 5, 2010)

just want to check in.


----------



## Lady Esquire (Mar 5, 2010)

Completely fell off in February.  And I felt the difference in energy and hair loss.  But I'll finish strong in March.


----------



## LIKI51 (Mar 5, 2010)

took mine, checking in


----------



## BellaLunie (Mar 5, 2010)

checking in


----------



## Day Dreamer (Mar 5, 2010)

checking in


----------



## Esq.2B (Mar 5, 2010)

Checking in...


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Mar 5, 2010)

Checking in


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Mar 5, 2010)

Took 'em


----------



## dionne81l (Mar 5, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## NJoy (Mar 6, 2010)

I slipped yesterday but, I'm back on track today!


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Mar 6, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## BellaLunie (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks for bumping! I never take them on Saturday smh. I'm running out of  vitamins and I'm tired of popping so many and so I'm thinking of just switching to Nourishair. Is anyone taking it currently?


----------



## PaleoChick (Mar 6, 2010)

Update: I threw out all vitamins in pill form, except my fish oils and CoQ10. I still take DE twice daily, but I am looking to use food for my vitamin source, in particular juice or juice powders like barley grass, carrot, beet, kelp, nettle, oatstraw, spirulina, hawthorne, horsetail, butcher's broom, tumeric, and cayenne. I actually feel better off pill vitamins. It's all OVERALL health now, not simply hair health.


----------



## dionne81l (Mar 6, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## Bigghair (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm still taking my vitamins, except the Msm which I take sporadically.


----------



## dionne81l (Mar 7, 2010)

Checking in


----------



## Aggie (Mar 7, 2010)

Checking in...


----------



## LoveLiLi (Mar 7, 2010)

Checking in. I haven't been checking in daily, but I take my supplements daily.


----------



## ycj1 (Mar 8, 2010)

checking in! But horribly upset, did'nt restock on my biotin! Have to get some more tomorrow!


----------



## Sade' (Mar 8, 2010)

Checking in for the weekend and today!


----------



## BellaLunie (Mar 8, 2010)

checking in


----------



## taj (Mar 8, 2010)

I've been taking my vitamins!! I haven't skipped a day and I'm on the second bottle of viviscal. I need to repurchase the nioxin because I've finished the bottle.


----------



## MzPrince (Mar 8, 2010)

Checking in for the weekend.


----------



## MzPrince (Mar 8, 2010)

Checking for today, took half at lunch other half at dinner.


----------



## Kerryann (Mar 8, 2010)

checking in


----------



## LIKI51 (Mar 8, 2010)

checking in...


----------



## andromeda (Mar 8, 2010)

checking in for the last week


----------



## DaPPeR (Mar 8, 2010)

I haven't checked in for awhile but I have been very consistent with taking my vitamins. My hair is visibly thicker. I'm currently 4 months post.


----------



## dionne81l (Mar 8, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## Day Dreamer (Mar 8, 2010)

checking in for the weekend and today.


----------



## caligirl2385 (Mar 8, 2010)

checkin in!!!!!


----------



## Aggie (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm checkin' in...


----------



## merilusmims (Mar 8, 2010)

Checking in


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Mar 8, 2010)

Check!


----------



## Emoniegirl03 (Mar 8, 2010)

took my b12, garlic pills, daily vits, spirulina, msm, saw palmetto, and shen min. I dont check in often but i do take my pills daily


----------



## Sade' (Mar 9, 2010)

Garlic, MSM, Vitamin C, Magnesium, B-complex (when I remember)


----------



## NJoy (Mar 9, 2010)

I think I missed checking in a couple days but, I've been consistent.  Checking in for today.


----------



## BellaLunie (Mar 9, 2010)

checking in


----------



## sleepflower (Mar 9, 2010)

I have been really faithful about taking my vitamins, but just too busy to stop by here.


----------



## MzPrince (Mar 9, 2010)

Took half of vitamin and supplements with lunch. the other half with dinner.


----------



## LIKI51 (Mar 9, 2010)

checkin in...my nails are growing like crazy ya'll


----------



## Day Dreamer (Mar 9, 2010)

checking in


----------



## Esq.2B (Mar 9, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Mar 9, 2010)

CHECKING IN!


----------



## DaPPeR (Mar 9, 2010)

Checking in!!


----------



## Diva_Esq (Mar 10, 2010)

Checking in!  Still taking my drugs! *scratches neck* LOL

I just went and bought another bottle of BE Beautiful GNC vitamins!  Hard to believe 2 months of taking them flew by that fast!  My nails are growing like crazy!  Longer than ever before without breaking.  Usually, they don't get like this unless I have acrylic on them (which I am not doing anymore).  I also have been having to shave more often and get my brows waxed more!  LOVING THIS VITAMIN! 

My hair is growing like crazy!  My nape NG is almost shoulder length now.  I am BCing soon, and I wish I would've taken these my entire HHJ!  But glad I have them now!


----------



## LoveLiLi (Mar 10, 2010)

Checking in for the last few days.


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Mar 10, 2010)

CHECKING IN!


----------



## NJoy (Mar 10, 2010)

checking in too.


----------



## caligirl2385 (Mar 11, 2010)

checkin in


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Mar 11, 2010)

Even though I do not post in here as much as I should. I do take my vit.supp. daily.


----------



## ycj1 (Mar 11, 2010)

checking in, and still taking them faithfully everyday!


----------



## NJoy (Mar 11, 2010)

Morning check in!  Have a great day, ladies!


----------



## LIKI51 (Mar 11, 2010)

checking in...


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Mar 11, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 11, 2010)

Checking in also...


----------



## Esq.2B (Mar 12, 2010)

Checking in for the last couple of days!


----------



## BellaLunie (Mar 12, 2010)

Diva_Esq said:


> Checking in! Still taking my drugs! *scratches neck* LOL
> 
> I just went and bought another bottle of BE Beautiful GNC vitamins! Hard to believe 2 months of taking them flew by that fast! My nails are growing like crazy! Longer than ever before without breaking. Usually, they don't get like this unless I have acrylic on them (which I am not doing anymore). I also have been having to shave more often and get my brows waxed more! LOVING THIS VITAMIN!
> 
> My hair is growing like crazy! My nape NG is almost shoulder length now. I am BCing soon, and I wish I would've taken these my entire HHJ! But glad I have them now!


 
Is this a h.s.n vitamin? I wanted to get the Nourishair but i'll look into this

ETA do you take any additional vitamins such as biotin or msm in addition to this? TIA


----------



## NJoy (Mar 12, 2010)

Checking in.  I need to re-up on my hair vites today.


----------



## dionne81l (Mar 12, 2010)

Checking in for Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday and Today! Still on track just forgot to post.


----------



## caligirl2385 (Mar 12, 2010)

checkin in


----------



## Aggie (Mar 12, 2010)

Checking in for today...


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Mar 12, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## dionne81l (Mar 14, 2010)

Checking in for Saturday.


----------



## DaPPeR (Mar 14, 2010)

DaPPeR said:


> Checking in!!


 
My hair is noticeably thicker...im goin for kinky twist on Monday!


----------



## Aggie (Mar 14, 2010)

Checking in...


----------



## againstallodds (Mar 14, 2010)

Checking in


----------



## SweetCaramel1 (Mar 14, 2010)

i've been on track for weeks now.


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Mar 14, 2010)

Chhhhhhhhhheckin in.


----------



## taj (Mar 14, 2010)

I've been taking my vitamins consistently!! I'm noticing great results! My nails are also stronger!


----------



## LoveLiLi (Mar 14, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## Diva_Esq (Mar 15, 2010)

Microphone CHECK one two!   I'm in the place to be with my vits and water! LOL


----------



## MzPrince (Mar 15, 2010)

Checking in for the day.


----------



## ycj1 (Mar 15, 2010)

checking in still taking them


----------



## NJoy (Mar 15, 2010)

Checking in.  Have a fantabulous day, ladies!  & HHG!


----------



## andromeda (Mar 15, 2010)

checking in for the last week


----------



## Day Dreamer (Mar 15, 2010)

checking in for saturday, missed sunday and back on track for today.


----------



## LIKI51 (Mar 15, 2010)

taking my supplements now...


----------



## dionne81l (Mar 15, 2010)

Checking in for Sunday and today.


----------



## Esq.2B (Mar 15, 2010)

Checking in for the past days that I haven't checked in.  I've been taking my supps.


----------



## caligirl2385 (Mar 15, 2010)

checkin in


----------



## Bnster (Mar 15, 2010)

I have been taking my vitamins just not having the chance to check in.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 15, 2010)

Evening check in!


----------



## s1b000 (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm better about taking my supplements than checking in unfortunately.  I'm still working it though.


----------



## DaPPeR (Mar 16, 2010)

Checking in! Went to get my kinky twist. I adore them. I'm running low on vits. Got to buy more.


----------



## ycj1 (Mar 16, 2010)

checking in! But I am changing two of my vitamins! Next month I am replacing the Biosil and Shen Min with the HF37! The other 2 just was'nt doing anything for me.  I do hope I will see some results with the HF37 tho!


----------



## Sade' (Mar 16, 2010)

Checking in...bought some new hair vitamins from Vitamin World. I was taking too many vitamins instead of getting everything in 1 capsule. Duh!


----------



## Day Dreamer (Mar 16, 2010)

checking in.


----------



## buddhas_mom (Mar 16, 2010)

Checking in


----------



## NJoy (Mar 16, 2010)

Checking in.  Wishing you all a fantabulous day!


----------



## BellaLunie (Mar 16, 2010)

checking in for today and yest


----------



## taj (Mar 17, 2010)

Taken


----------



## Sade' (Mar 17, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## Day Dreamer (Mar 17, 2010)

checking in. I am in the market for a new hair vit. I am thinking about trying country life maxi hair. Its available and not that expensive. Future biotics also look interesting. what do you ladies think?


----------



## BellaLunie (Mar 17, 2010)

checking in


----------



## MzPrince (Mar 17, 2010)

Just finish taking by vits/supplements for the day.


----------



## LIKI51 (Mar 17, 2010)

checking in...took mine


----------



## NJoy (Mar 17, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Mar 17, 2010)

checking in


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Mar 17, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## Esq.2B (Mar 17, 2010)

Checking in for the past days I haven't checked in!


----------



## shasha8685 (Mar 17, 2010)

Fell off for awhile...stopped taking the Nioxin hair vits and switched to the wal-mart version of one-a-day women's multivitamin


----------



## DaPPeR (Mar 17, 2010)

checking in....................


----------



## BellaLunie (Mar 18, 2010)

checking in!


----------



## julzinha (Mar 18, 2010)

My vitamins have really helped me hair and health wise.
I take Teen Advantage One a Day, 3mg Biotin, Super B Complex, Calcium and Vitamin D3 supplement, Vitamin E 200IU, and Omega 3 Fish Oil.

Health- I haven't gotten sick all year and I am losing weight and have more energy. Hair- I am wearing braid extensions, but when I take a few braids down I have little shedding and minimal or no breakage and even in the winter my hair has grown about 1 1/2 in in two months, hopefully now that the weather is better, my growth will increase.


----------



## LIKI51 (Mar 18, 2010)

took mine today...


----------



## Esq.2B (Mar 18, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## ycj1 (Mar 18, 2010)

checking in!


----------



## Aggie (Mar 18, 2010)

Checking in for yesterday and today.


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Mar 18, 2010)

checking in!


----------



## dionne81l (Mar 19, 2010)

Checking in for Tues, Wed, and Thursday.


----------



## LIKI51 (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm running out of stuff...


----------



## BellaLunie (Mar 20, 2010)

checking in for the past few days


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Mar 20, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 20, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## dimechiq (Mar 20, 2010)

checking in. I have been consistent where its a part of my daily life. Using Groganics vits for 1 mo for hair fall out. Will see.

UPDATE JULY 12 2010: Groganics did NOT stop my hair fall out. But the Jarrow Ultra Saw Palmetto has helped . I ran out, it restarted, I'm retaking them now and waiting for the hair loss to slow up again. So, I've reduced my list. But I'm taking them daily without fail.


----------



## BellaLunie (Mar 21, 2010)

checking in


----------



## DaPPeR (Mar 21, 2010)

Checking in for the past few days..very consistent with taking my vitamins and just puchased two more bottles for the next two months.


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Mar 21, 2010)

Checking in...had to re-up my MSM now using GNC MSM 1000


----------



## DaPPeR (Mar 21, 2010)

Oh yeah...I see the challenge is ending soon (April 1st) ...Will a new one start or will this thread continue??


----------



## Aggie (Mar 21, 2010)

DaPPeR said:


> Oh yeah...I see the challenge is ending soon (April 1st) ...Will a new one start or will this thread continue??


 

Whoa, I didn't even realize that this challenge had such a short duration. I thought 2010 is all year - .


----------



## ycj1 (Mar 21, 2010)

checking in


----------



## NJoy (Mar 21, 2010)

checking in


----------



## caligirl2385 (Mar 22, 2010)

checkin in


----------



## sleepflower (Mar 22, 2010)

Are we going to have a new challenge once this one is over? I really like it!


----------



## Sade' (Mar 22, 2010)

I've been taking my vitamins daily. I am so mad about these new hair skin & nail vitamins b/c 1 serving=3 pills a day! I want 1 pill to have the complete dosage! UGH. Now I have to sit here and finish up this bottle. Next time I need to read more than just the ingredients.


----------



## BellaLunie (Mar 22, 2010)

checking in!


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Mar 22, 2010)

Checking in, I've been slacking but I'm back on it.


----------



## LIKI51 (Mar 22, 2010)

taking mine now...didn't do it on the weekend though


----------



## Day Dreamer (Mar 22, 2010)

checking in for the weekend and today.


----------



## caligirl2385 (Mar 22, 2010)

checkin in


----------



## Esq.2B (Mar 22, 2010)

DaPPeR said:


> Oh yeah...I see the challenge is ending soon (April 1st) ...Will a new one start or will this thread continue??


 

Yep, we'll start a new one. I'm thinking we should do a reveal too at the end of this challenge?  Hopefully you ladies are down for it. 




Aggie said:


> Whoa, I didn't even realize that this challenge had such a short duration. I thought 2010 is all year - .


 
lol Nope, the title says it's the Winter 2010 challenge. It's the end of the Winter aka Spring now.  





sleepflower said:


> Are we going to have a new challenge once this one is over? I really like it!


 
Yep, we might as well .  I need to be held accountable.  It's the only way I'll do it .


----------



## Esq.2B (Mar 22, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Mar 23, 2010)

Checking in for today!


----------



## Sade' (Mar 23, 2010)

Checking in...very consistent!


----------



## BellaLunie (Mar 23, 2010)

checking in for the day


----------



## NJoy (Mar 23, 2010)

Checkin in


----------



## MzPrince (Mar 23, 2010)

checking for today.


----------



## LIKI51 (Mar 23, 2010)

I am checking in....

I just want to say to whoever will read this....

THIS HAS BEEN ONE OF THE BEST CHALLENGES EVER!!! I *FEEL *better, my nails are growing and I am sure my health is better.  Being constantly aware that I need to check in keeps me going.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 23, 2010)

Esq.2B said:


> Yep, we'll start a new one. I'm thinking we should do a reveal too at the end of this challenge? Hopefully you ladies are down for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Okay then, thanks. Please post the new link in this thread so I can subscribe to it as well. I really liked this challenge. It kept me on point where taking my vitamins are concerned.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 23, 2010)

checking in and keeping an eye out for the new thread.


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Mar 23, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## againstallodds (Mar 23, 2010)

checking in.


----------



## LoveLiLi (Mar 23, 2010)

Checking in for... however many days I forgot to check in. 

My supplement list is changing again because I can't stand my skin vitamins anymore ( Murad Pure Skin). They're large, they stink and I gag on them all the time.

I haven't even finished this last bottle, but it's a wrap. Can't do it. Chlorella is supposed to have the bulk of the vitamins and minerals we need anyway, so I should be fine.


----------



## Esq.2B (Mar 24, 2010)

Checking...


----------



## Sade' (Mar 24, 2010)

Sooo I did the ole switch-a-roo for two weeks. I bought some new Hair Skin & Nails Vitamins and dropped my B-Complex, Magnesium & Vitamin C pills.

WELL as a result my migraines have come back with a vengeance due to lack of Magnesium and my face broke out due to too much Biotin in the new Vitamins (3000mcg).
I figured the new vits had everything in one pill but I soon discovered that sometimes I need a little more in one area and a little less in another. SOOO I am going back to my old reggie:

Garlic- 2/day
Magnesium- 1/day
Vitamin C- 2/day
Super B Complex- 1/day
MSM powder- 2 scoops/day

That is the perfect cocktail for me.

So I am checking in, just took my morning dose!


----------



## Day Dreamer (Mar 24, 2010)

checking in for today and yesterday.


----------



## MzPrince (Mar 24, 2010)

Just took my vitamins and supplements for the day.


----------



## Esq.2B (Mar 24, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## Aggie (Mar 24, 2010)

Checking in...


----------



## LIKI51 (Mar 24, 2010)

took mine today


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Mar 24, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## LoveLiLi (Mar 24, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 24, 2010)

Checking in.  Had to change my hair vite from Spring Valley's Hair, Skin & Nails to GNC's UltraNourish.  HSN smelled so God aweful that I'd gag trying to take 'em.   P-U!!!


----------



## taj (Mar 25, 2010)

I missed two days due to a stomach virus. I couldn't keep anything down, but I'm back on board.


----------



## BellaLunie (Mar 25, 2010)

checking in for yesterday and today


----------



## Diva_Esq (Mar 25, 2010)

I haven't been doing so well the past 3 days with remembering!  Getting back on my grind today!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Mar 25, 2010)

I am still in still taking vit's and supp.


----------



## LIKI51 (Mar 25, 2010)

I am out of my green superfoods and running out of my multivitamin and running out of my herbs!!! This challenge was great!


----------



## DaPPeR (Mar 25, 2010)

Checkin in for the past few days.


----------



## Day Dreamer (Mar 25, 2010)

checking in.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 25, 2010)

Vites? Check!


----------



## ycj1 (Mar 25, 2010)

checking in!!!!!


----------



## MsButterfli (Mar 25, 2010)

unofficially checking in, lol i just bought some multivitamins so hopefully i can maintain taking them


----------



## DaPPeR (Mar 25, 2010)

Checking. in...


----------



## dionne81l (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi Ladies! Checking in from last Friday till today :O).  I haven't missed a day yet but for some reason I have been slacking on posting NOT GOOD!


----------



## BellaLunie (Mar 26, 2010)

checking in!


----------



## Day Dreamer (Mar 26, 2010)

checking in!!


----------



## BellaLunie (Mar 26, 2010)

checking in!


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Mar 26, 2010)

Goodness! Where have I been 

I have been taking my vitamins


----------



## Kerryann (Mar 26, 2010)

checking in shen min and msm


----------



## Esq.2B (Mar 26, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## NJoy (Mar 26, 2010)

Behind schedule but checking in for the the morning.


----------



## dionne81l (Mar 26, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## caligirl2385 (Mar 26, 2010)

checkin in


----------



## BellaLunie (Mar 27, 2010)

checking in


----------



## NJoy (Mar 27, 2010)

checkin in


----------



## ycj1 (Mar 27, 2010)

still taking them but ran out of my msm and biotin, can't wait to order my nioxin and viviscal this wk! Decided not to get the HF37!


----------



## dionne81l (Mar 28, 2010)

Checking in for today!


----------



## NJoy (Mar 28, 2010)

checking in.


----------



## BellaLunie (Mar 28, 2010)

checking in


----------



## Esq.2B (Mar 28, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## dionne81l (Mar 29, 2010)

Checking in for Sunday!


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Mar 29, 2010)

checking in still on track


----------



## BellaLunie (Mar 29, 2010)

checking in for today


----------



## Day Dreamer (Mar 29, 2010)

checking in and still taking everything except my purvana. That has finished but I have decided to try biotin. Just have purchased it yet. So right now i am taking cod liver oil, my multi and maca.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 29, 2010)

grrrr!  Headed to Vegas for a week.  Forgot my vites. *sigh*


----------



## MzPrince (Mar 29, 2010)

Checking in for the day.


----------



## LIKI51 (Mar 29, 2010)

checking in for monday


----------



## dionne81l (Mar 29, 2010)

Checking in for today.


----------



## Esq.2B (Mar 29, 2010)

NJoy said:


> grrrr! Headed to Vegas for a week. Forgot my vites. *sigh*


 
Grrrr, that does suck.  Maybe you can run to a pharmacy and grab a bottle of multi's or b-complex or something, that way you can at least keep something in your system for the week.



Checking in!


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Mar 29, 2010)

Checking in Ladies for today and yesterday...


----------



## Aggie (Mar 29, 2010)

Checking in...


----------



## LIKI51 (Mar 30, 2010)

ran out of my superfoods....i just took my GNC Womens ultra mega


----------



## Day Dreamer (Mar 30, 2010)

checking in.


----------



## sleepflower (Mar 30, 2010)

Checking in for Sunday, and Sunday only. Fell off the wagon.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 30, 2010)

Esq.2B said:


> Grrrr, that does suck. Maybe you can run to a pharmacy and grab a bottle of multi's or b-complex or something, that way you can at least keep something in your system for the week.
> 
> 
> 
> Checking in!


 
You're right.  I'm going to find a GNC and grab a bottle of UltraNourish or something.  In the meantime, still posting so that I don't get out of the habit of checking in.


----------



## BellaLunie (Mar 30, 2010)

checking in


----------



## ycj1 (Mar 30, 2010)

checking in and wanted to let you know I finally purchased the Nioxin yesterday and started taking them. I take 2 a day. And will purchase the viviscal thursday online and just ordered the PP 7500mg Biotin. Can't wait til it arrives.


----------



## MzPrince (Mar 30, 2010)

checking for the day.


----------



## caligirl2385 (Mar 30, 2010)

checkin in


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Mar 30, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 30, 2010)

I am checking in. Took my multi vits, C, D, and calcium tonight.


----------



## sleepflower (Mar 30, 2010)

Checking in for today, yay!!


----------



## Esq.2B (Mar 31, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## dionne81l (Mar 31, 2010)

Checking in for Tuesday!


----------



## taj (Mar 31, 2010)

Just checking in to say that I've been maintaining my vitamin regimen. My hair is doing great. Consistency is the key and I'v noticed an improvement in the strand density and retention.


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Mar 31, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## Esq.2B (Mar 31, 2010)

Welp, today's the last day.   I'll start the new thread later on tonight and I'll link it from here so it's easer to find.  Do you ladies want to do a reveal or do you want to keep chucking to the next round of the challenge?


----------



## BellaLunie (Mar 31, 2010)

ycj1 said:


> checking in and wanted to let you know I finally purchased the Nioxin yesterday and started taking them. I take 2 a day. And will purchase the viviscal thursday online and just ordered the PP 7500mg Biotin. Can't wait til it arrives.


 
be careful with such a high dosage of biotin. Hair pops up everywhere 

ETA checking in


----------



## soldierforhair (Mar 31, 2010)

I will join the next challenge.  i have been taking my vitamins everyday.  I am so unsure as to what is or is not working.  I take so many vitamins it's ridiculous and next month I am going to start doing my protein shakes.  Well it's not that bad.  I praying for WSL'12.  I am claiming it.


----------



## LIKI51 (Mar 31, 2010)

checking in for today


----------



## NJoy (Mar 31, 2010)

Grabbed some multivites and super b-complex.  That'll have to do me for now.  So...checking in!


----------



## dionne81l (Apr 1, 2010)

Checking in for Wednesday.


----------



## taj (Apr 1, 2010)

Taken!!!


----------



## Esq.2B (Apr 1, 2010)

Yaaaaaaay ladies, we made it through Round 1!!!  I hope you're experiencing great health and great progress!

Here's the link to the new challenge for the Spring/Summer.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=10584798#post10584798


----------



## Aggie (Apr 2, 2010)

I forgot my vitamins for yesterday so I am checking in for today.


----------



## dionne81l (Apr 3, 2010)

Checking in for Thursday and Friday.


----------



## Esq.2B (Apr 3, 2010)

Ladies, there's a new thread for the Spring.


----------

